# CeeJay's BAL-a-palooza!!  [Balenciaga Collection over time]



## CeeJay

Most of you who have been on the forum (I've been on TPF since 2005) know about my serious Balenciaga "addiction".  Over time, I've amassed quite a few bags; mind you .. also sold quite a few over time.  

Here's a sampling of the past & current bags in my collection ...


----------



## CeeJay

'04 Yellow City with Pewter Hardware ... GORGEOUS leather on this bag; great saturation of color in pristine condition.  _*Alas .. it's now in someone else's collection ... *_


----------



## CeeJay

'05 Rouge Theatre City (Brass Hardware) - gorgeous color (one of Bal's best Reds IMO).  Alas, for some strange reason, the handles on the RT bags got dark very quickly (as you can see the rest of the bag was pretty pristine 'cos I didn't really use it that much!).  _***No longer in my collection *** *_


----------



## CeeJay

*'04 Anis City* (Brass Hardware) .. one of my major-league HG's; I just LOVED this color!!!!  Again, great leather .. soft, smooshy & fabulous color saturation. _* ** No longer in my collection ** *_


----------



## CeeJay

Ahhh .. now we're talking!  The coup-de-grace; the original "Le Dix" Gold Label gorgeous, yummy Flat Brass First!!!   _***Still in the collection!!***_


----------



## CeeJay

*'02 Chocolate Flat Brass First*; the leather on this beauty feels like a babies bottom ... so smooth & soft!   _***Still in the collection ***_


----------



## CeeJay

Now, for a change of pace .. to something a little newer (don't worry, more "oldies" will be appearing!).  This is the 10-year Anniversary "Lizard" embossed Black City.  This has quickly become one of my all-time fav bags because the leather just gets softer & yummier over time.  I've also pictured it with it's "baby" 10-year Anniversary Lizard Mini-Mini First (MMF)!!  _***Still in the collection**  *_


----------



## CeeJay

Another gorgeous "oldie", the *Olive Flat Brass Hobo*!  Another great leather specimen by Balenciaga; smooth like a baby's bottom but squishy & smooshy.  A true 'classic' bag (yes - this is the same style that Kate Moss was pictured with).  Alas, it just didn't work for me, so it's _*no longer in my collection*_.


----------



## CeeJay

A major HG for many Balenciaga collectors, the 2007 Vert Fonce had unequivocally some of the best leather; uniformly distressed goodness!!  This bag, a *'07 Vert Fonce GGH PT*, was no exception .. but alas, I had a brain-fault and sold it!  _***No longer in the collection***_


----------



## CeeJay

Another year, another 'special' bag .. the very limited *'09 Pewter City with Silver Hardware*.  Limited edition production, very different from the '05 Pewter (which I also have .. will post pics in a bit) or the Limited Edition *Stardust*.  _***Still in the collection***_


----------



## CeeJay

Sadly, I missed out on the '07 Jaune (which I always thought should have been called 'Mustard'!) .. thankfully, Balenciaga did another yellow in 2010.  Here's the *2010 Moutarde RGGH Part-Time*; wonderful color saturation and the leather is wonderfully distressed.  As you can see, I have it's "baby", the 10-year Anniversary Moutarde MMF attached to the bag .. so cute!  _***Still in the collection**  *_


----------



## missgiannina

Love every single bag!


----------



## CeeJay

Interestingly enough, I've always been drawn to bright colors (especially RED as it is my favorite color).  Hence the reason why you'll see a fair amount of color in my collection. 

HOWEVER .. I live in a climate that doesn't really support bright colors, so over time I've become more practical in my choices (as boring as that may be).  

Here's an example of a previous item - the *2008 Coral GGH PT*!  Beautiful color saturation in this bag and the last of the 2008 Part-Times with the feet (BOO HISS!!!).   _***No longer in the collection***_


----------



## Samia

Love your collection!


----------



## CeeJay

I've just hit the tip of the iceberg!  Many more to come, but need to take a break!! Be back soon ...


----------



## miu miu1

Amazing bags and I can´t wait to see the rest!!!
Cee-Jay, you are an inspiration to every Bal-Fanatic out there :urock:


----------



## CeeJay

Okay .. one more for tonight ... 

Here's another interesting Balenciaga variation .. the *2010 Sang Perforated City* (not to be confused with the Cross which has much larger perforations!).  Believe it or not, the leather on this bag is divine; very soft and just keeps on getting better with wear.  Many folks expressed concerned about 'dirt' getting in the holes .. I haven't had it happen and I've used this bag a fair amount.  _***Still in the collection***_


----------



## mlag724

Beautiful Collection. Are Bals the only bags in you collection? I'm beginning to consider buying my first. Since you have so many what would you suggest for a beginner. Thanks for sharing your collection.


----------



## DisCo

WOW!! Can't wait to se your entire collection!!


----------



## naling

On the one hand, I want to see all of them NOW! On the other, I think my eyes would pop out of my head from all the amazing at once, so maybe this a good thing... Plus, now we all have something to look forward to - more pictures!!!


----------



## Swannie

Loving your pics so far, the leather on your bags is tdf! 

Looking forward to the next round!


----------



## vikianderson

*oh yeah !! *an update thread from our *PTmetaLLicBooBieBoBBle Queen*  

first off, i could eat that little choco fella, he's sooo yummy !! i love them all & as you know, we're metallic madness twins so i'm positively potty about your pewter pal 

*more please*  .........................


----------



## mere girl

*yes more please!!!*


----------



## lizmarielowe

CeeJay.. so far your collection's killing me eheheheh
(: let's wait and see eheheh


----------



## CeeJay

Alas, during all the collecting, I've gone through at least 3 computers (finally changed over to my MacPro!).  Anyhow, sadly .. many of the pictures are also on my old computer .. so, I'm going to have to get the H/B to get working on that!  

Meanwhile .. back to the "show"!! ...


----------



## CeeJay

In 2004, Balenciaga came out with a spectacular Orange (also called "Pumpkin").  The leather (Chevre) on these beauties was magnificent and with the Silver Hardware .. perfection.  Alas, I was never able to find one, but in 2006, Balenciaga came out with another Orange .. called "*Rouille*".  I happened to be shopping ('natch) when 'lo & behold, I see a woman with a gorgeous Rouille Work (only RH then).  HAD TO HAVE ONE!!  

I traveled a LOT during this time .. back & forth from the US to the Continent for business.  As such, I had a lot of WEEKENDERs.  So, in addition to my *Rouille Work*, I also had the following:

1)  *Ink Shopper* - sold
2)  *Cornflower Blue Courier* - *still have in my collection* 
3)  *Camel/Cognac WE* - sold 
4)  *Emerald City* - sold
5)  *Grenat* *WE* - sold 

Alas, most of the pics for the above are probably on my old computer .. so, for now - the *2006 Pre-Fall Grenat* WE:


----------



## CeeJay

As I said before .. I used to travel a lot for work, so I had a lot of WE's in my collection.  In addition to the above, I had my wonderful '05 Black WE (Brass HW) that was the "workhorse" of them all (carried on all my British Airways & Air France flights!).  

I also had the '05 Ivory that (sadly) didn't see the light of day.  Ended up selling it to a lovely woman on the Cote d'Azur .. a much better place for it! 

Still in my collection .. the last of my WE's - the *2004 F/W Winter Turquoise* (Brass HW):


----------



## CeeJay

Anyone who knows me, knows that I'm wild for the color *RED*!!  Well, at the end of 2004, Balenciaga came out with it's first line of "Metallics" .. the *'04/05 HOLIDAY Metallics* collection!  What was really interesting about this collection, was that the hardware was painted the same color as the leather (including the inside tag)!  I loved this collection, and had/have the following: 

1)  *Rouge Metallic City* - *sold* (a major "page-fault" on my part!) 





2)  *Magenta Metallic City* - still in the collection 





3)  *Orange Metallic City *- still in the collection (will take photos soon, but in the meantime .. here's the Orange Shoulder that I used to have!)


----------



## CeeJay

mlag724 said:


> Beautiful Collection. Are Bals the only bags in you collection? I'm beginning to consider buying my first. Since you have so many what would you suggest for a beginner. Thanks for sharing your collection.



No, every once in a while .. I veer towards a different Brand.  Have had Chanel (still a few left in my Handbag affliction/addiction ) in addition to Lanvin (about 4 bags).  

I had recently purchased the Celine Luggage Envelope Tote (Anthra); an absolutely gorgeous bag, but the leather was too heavy for me (I have a tendency to carry a lot!).  

Last but not least, I have a few Marco Tagliaferri "Birks" and 2 Hermes Birkins (a 40cm and the other the JPG).  

Bottom line, I would have to say that Balenciaga is definitely my favorite.  I love the leather and the style suits my quirky nature (even though I work in a very stuffy environment - Institutional Investments).  Plus, it's lightweight .. and with all the stuff I carry, that's important to me!


----------



## CeeJay

In addition to my Aviator bags (which I will post much later), I've always been drawn to the different styles that Balenciaga has produced .. some in fabrics as well as different styles (hello - "Whistle"!).  

Here's an example of 2 - *no longer in the collection*, but were great bags! 
1)  *'05 Denim & Marron Leather City* 





2)  Not sure on the year - '06/07? *Black & White Striped Damask* City.


----------



## CeeJay

HA .. a blast from the past; an old picture that I had taken after recuperating from a lengthy Hospital stay.  Please forgive the mess; it's my H/B's "Book Collection" in the background! 

So, in the picture are: 
1)  *Background* - *'04 Turquoise* WE (still in the collection) 
2)  Background - *'04 Anis* WE w/ the attached Hermes Scarf (sold) 
3)  Foreground - *'05 Apple Green* First (sold - upgraded to a City) w/ Boobie 
4)  Foreground - *'06 Rouge Vif* First (sold - upgraded to a City) 
5)  Foreground - *'04/05 Holiday Magenta Metallic* City (still in the collection)


----------



## CeeJay

A few more blasts from the past ... an '03 F/W Mustard First (w/ Silver HW) and an '05 Apple Green Mini-Classique!  Both sold ... 

--> *Mustard  First*





--> Apple Green Mini-Classique


----------



## CeeJay

Sorry about all the watermarks on the pics; alas .. this was when there were *real problems* on various sites with FAKERS stealing your pictures and putting up auctions with your pics!  Believe it or not, it is better than it used to be!


----------



## CeeJay

As I said before, I've always kind of liked the 'other' Balenciaga styles as well.  I'm a BIG fan of the *Bowler* .. different than the "Bowling" style.  

What's great about these bags is that the leather is Camel (Cameau).  They reminded me of the old Aviator bags which also use the Camel leather.  Believe it or not, this leather is SUPER sturdy .. over time, it gets really soft and pliable.  They are good-sized (equivalent to the Part Time but with more height), with a zipper in addition to a magnetic closure on the top.  

For some strange reason, this style bag didn't seem to see the light-of-day here in the US.  I had to really search around for each of them .. but they are all SO worth it!!  All of them are *still in my collection*! 

1)  *Black Bowler *





2)  *Charbon (Brown) Bowler *





3)  *Red (Tomate) Bowler* - my favorite ('natch)! 










4)  *Dark Navy (Marine) Bowler *


----------



## CeeJay

So, as I've mentioned before, as much as I LOVE the Hobo style, it just hasn't really worked out for me because it really lends itself to carrying a lot less than I normally do.  

However, that hasn't deterred me from "trying" to use this style .. some Hobos/Besaces from the collection: 

1)  *'08 Ruby Besace/Hobo* - gorgeous but alas - *sold
*





2)  *'08 Anthra GGH Maxi Besace* - still in the collection


----------



## CeeJay

Last, but not least .. on the Hobo front, was the extremely rare *'02 Black Monk Leather* (a really cool sueded leather) Hobo with Silver HW.


----------



## CeeJay

Okay .. I'm off to the land of 'Nod'; more to come ...


----------



## venetiakim

love the cities!


----------



## chemosphere

Wow, CeeJay!  I am speechless!  I knew that you had an amazing Bal collection BUT this thread is mind blowing!  So many beautiful, rare treasures (especially including all those ones you have since sold too).  

You literally took my breath away with your first pic.... 2004 yellow ph city!!!!! One of my very favorite Bals of all time, and SO RARE!!!  I saved that photo on my iPhone to enjoy over and over, along with corey's "mystery" green city.  Oh, I would so LOVE to see a pic of your old emerald city if you have one ( or can scrounge one up from an old computer)!!!!!

Thanks for sharing all your wonderful treasures.


----------



## carolc82

AMAZING bbag collection CeeJay!
i am esp in LOVE with your LeDix flatbrass(it must be chevre!), and the GGH parttime vert fonce !!!
absolutely TDF


----------



## nodoubtboutit

this is amazing!


----------



## JW0119

Love ur collection...I think you should get the Leopard print 10th Anniversary city as well!!


----------



## ReisKitty

Great collection! Like a Balenciaga Rainbow!


----------



## CeeJay

JW0119 said:


> Love ur collection...I think you should get the Leopard print 10th Anniversary city as well!!



OMG .. Yes, I SOOOOOOO want that bag!!!!  I've been looking for the City Leopard for some time now, but haven't been able to find it.


----------



## agalarowicz

i love all of the colors, *CeeJay*!! which ones do you use the most?


----------



## CeeJay

agalarowicz said:


> i love all of the colors, *CeeJay*!! which ones do you use the most?



I switch around my bags A LOT; for instance .. was carrying the '02 Caramel FBF for a few days, then switched out to the Noix RH PT and have since changed today to my Black RH PT.  That's how I'm able to keep most of them in pretty good shape.


----------



## CeeJay

A few years ago, on a trip to Las Vegas and southern California, happened to stop into the Bal-LV boutique and found this beauty - a *2009 Noix Square Tote*.  

What's really interesting about this bag, is that this is actually the Men's Square Tote!  Notice that the tassels are much shorter and wider than the 'normal' tassels.  I actually think this makes the bag even better; it's a very functional & cool bag in a wonderful color.  _*Still in the collection ... *_


----------



## CeeJay

You all know how I LOVE my Metallics, so of course, I couldn't resist scooping up one of the 10-year Anniversary Bronze Metallic City beauties!!!   _*Still in the collection! *_

This is a gorgeous bag that has just the right amount of *sparkle* and the lining ... CHECK IT OUT; how cool is that?!?!  These were specific to and sold only at Neiman Marcus .. hence the special tag inside:


----------



## CeeJay

Diverging (just a little bit) into the 'accessories' range, I couldn't resist posting this cutie-pa-tootie!  Not sure of the year, but definitely an oldie (can tell by the hardware and the tassels), in a lovely creamy Ivory shade.  _*Still in the collection ... *_


----------



## CeeJay

Another year, another RED bag .. the *2010 Sang GSH PT*!!  

I've never been lucky enough to own either of the "True Red's" (03 or 04), but I have had all the other Reds in my collection (at one point or another).  IMO, Sang rates up there as far as Red's go .. and the addition of the GSH just makes this bag TOTALLY *pop*!!!  _*Still in the collection ... 




*_


----------



## Michail27

ouoouaaaouu!!!great collection CeeJAy..you really represent my opinion ..i have said to my girlfriend once when she was in a dilehma for a bag that if i was a girl i would buy purchase in every chance Balenciaga bags,although there style is simple they have something amazing!!i believe if i was a girl my collection would look like yours!!..
great collection!!


----------



## drati

*CeeJay*, what a pleasure to see all your treasures, past and present. Such gorgeous bags. Esp all your flat brass and pewter hardware goodies. That turq weekender, I don't think I've ever seen another. I'll keep coming back for updates, thanks for starting this thread.


----------



## SkeeWee1908

love your Balenciaga Collection


----------



## taracherrie

Love love love you collection cj! Shhh.... LOVE all off them


----------



## Sabinalynn

amazing and tdf!!!!


----------



## wittyj

chemosphere said:


> Wow, CeeJay!  I am speechless!  I knew that you had an amazing Bal collection BUT this thread is mind blowing!  So many beautiful, rare treasures (especially including all those ones you have since sold too).
> 
> You literally took my breath away with your first pic.... 2004 yellow ph city!!!!! One of my very favorite Bals of all time, and SO RARE!!!  I saved that photo on my iPhone to enjoy over and over, along with corey's "mystery" green city.  Oh, I would so LOVE to see a pic of your old emerald city if you have one ( or can scrounge one up from an old computer)!!!!!
> 
> Thanks for sharing all your wonderful treasures.



I fully agree with every single word that chemosphere posted.  I am speechless!  This showcase is just adorable and stunning!!!!!!!!!


----------



## melovepurse

amazing collection!! you own and have owned so many gems! Thank you for sharing them!!


----------



## dlynn

Great Collection of BAls!


----------



## CeeJay

Finally back to some more pics ... 

Okay, so I've said how much I love Red .. so, another GREAT beauty with some of the smooshiest, softest Chevre leather ever ... the *2007 Tomato/Tomate GSH PT*!  _*Still in the collection*_ (will never sell this baby!):


----------



## wittyj

CeeJay said:


> Finally back to some more pics ...
> 
> Okay, so I've said how much I love Red .. so, another GREAT beauty with some of the smooshiest, softest Chevre leather ever ... the *2007 Tomato/Tomate GSH PT*!  _*Still in the collection*_ (will never sell this baby!):




It's the Beauty Queen (creme de la creme)!!!!!


----------



## CeeJay

Here's another oldie (well - not that old) but goodie; the *2009 Noix RH PT*!  _*Still in the collection*_ ...


----------



## CeeJay

Continuing in the Brown theme, below is the *2007 Sienna RH PT*!  _*Still in the collection*_ ... 





... and a *2010 Castagna RH PT* (color reminds me of the '04 Marron!); _*still in the collection*_ ...


----------



## CeeJay

A "*Brownie*" Sandwich!! 
--> Bottom:  Castagna 
--> Middle:  Sienna 
--> Top:  Noix


----------



## BHmommy

just stopping by to admire your bal lovelies!!  thanks for amassing all the eye candy!  

i'm totally with you - since cooling off on my bal collecting frenzy a few years back, i've ventured onto other brands, but have made my way back to appreciating bal. 

i always love seeing your pics - thanks for sharing!


----------



## CeeJay

BHmommy said:


> just stopping by to admire your bal lovelies!!  thanks for amassing all the eye candy!
> 
> i'm totally with you - since cooling off on my bal collecting frenzy a few years back, i've ventured onto other brands, but have made my way back to appreciating bal.
> 
> i always love seeing your pics - thanks for sharing!



*Thanks *BHmommy* .. you've got one of my all-time Hermes favorites there in your Avatar .. Vert Anis is my FAVE Hermes color!!! 
*


----------



## CeeJay

One of my all-time favorites and _*still VERY MUCH in the collection*_ .. my *'01 Pebble Leather Black* Flat Brass First.  I'm WILD for the Pebble Leather; soft yet more sturdy than the 'regular' leather.  Just a tad more elegant .. heck, I've carried mine to an evening wedding and got TONS of compliments (the next day, I was in my T-Shirt & Jeans .. with the same bag - LOVE THAT!!).


----------



## CeeJay

When I'm in one of my rockin' moods, I just add my Alexander McQueen Skeleton man 'charm' onto the Pebble FBF and my Snake & Egg Rogue Pod!~  As you can see below, I also own the Black Pebble FB Tote .. and love to rock these 2 together!


----------



## CeeJay

When in LA a few years back, decided to stop into the Bal-LA boutique (an experience in itself!).  Believe it or not, the H/B convinced me to get the *'09 Poupre GGH PT* .. he actually paid for it (quelle surprise!).  Alas, it's _*no longer in the collection*_ ...


----------



## CeeJay

You know, it's funny .. when the Giant HW first came out, I wasn't sure that I liked it.  However, when I saw my first GGH bag (especially in the Part Time), I was hooked.  Except for 3 Part-Times (2 with GSH and 1 with RGGH), all the rest have the Giant Gold HW (or the regular hardware).  Another great example of a Part-Time that (IMO) looks great with the GGH .. the '07 French Blue GGH PT .. _still in the collection_! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Continuing in the Bal Blues, my *'08 Marine GGH PT* is also one of my big-time faves!  Love the GGH against this color; _still in the collection_!


----------



## CeeJay

... more Bal Blues - the* '08 Sky Blue RH PT* (with an '05 Sky Blue Boobie - pretty good match, huh?!?!).  _Still in the collection_ ... 





I'm just wild for the color below .. the *'10 Outremer RH PT*; _still in the collection_ ... 





However, I also love the latest Blue .. the *'10 Blue Roi RH PT*; _still in the collection_ ...


----------



## CeeJay

As I noted before, I like to try some of the new styles that Balenciaga comes out with (well - as long as they aren't completely F-UGLY!).  The Velo style was a recent addition to the "Motorcycle" Line; a little bigger in Height than the City, but not quite as wide.  

Of course, when I first saw it .. just had to snag one; loved the fact that it had a very long shoulder strap .. just perfect for wearing over the bulky winter coats here in New England!  

Here's my *'10 Anthracite RH Velo*; _no longer in the collection _... 





I was also very excited to see the new 'Town' style!  Larger than the City with it's own style of "giant" hardware, when I heard that our local Barneys had a gorgey Black one with RGGH, I zipped out of work and GRABBED it!   Of course, the minute I got back to the office, I immediately had to transfer my 'stuff' into the new bag ('ya know .. IMMEDIATE GRATIFICATION!).  Here's my *'10 Black RGGH Town*; _no longer in the collection_ ...


----------



## CeeJay

One of my personal favorite colors that Balenciaga has done is ANIS!  Something about that color with it's lime green undertone; IMO - it's just perfect for Summer!  So, when Balenciaga announced the Granny color, I waited eagerly for it.  Alas, it was not the same as my beloved Anis .. so the beauty below .. the *'09 Granny RH City* is _no longer in my collection_ ... 





I was also excited to hear about another Orange (always loved the '04 Orange/Pumpkin), so I grabbed the '09 Mandarine RH City (which was later replaced by an *'09 Mandarine RH PT *- pics later).  Alas, this bag is _no longer in the collection_ ...


----------



## CeeJay

I'll end today's Bal-a-Palooza with some classics from the past: 


the *'04 Black Pewter Hardware City* & *Make-Up*; mwaaah!! :kiss:








and an *'02 Black Monk Leather PH First* (I'm a HUGE FAN of the Monk Leather .. it's just wonderful!!!)


----------



## angerine

WOW, I am amazed by your collection. You are most definitely the bal collector of the collectors. I am so envious of your five-paged myriad of bals as I stare back at my single, lonely bal bag. Thank you so much for sharing your extensive collection, and I love looking through the photos.


----------



## MyHjourney

Wow!!! Your bags are TDF! Alot of rare oldies! I love all your bags esp tomato n sang!!!!!! Major drooooooling!


----------



## Aluxe

Ahhh...

Ceejay, I'm new to bbags but your comments, experience and collection have been a great help!


----------



## CeeJay

I've always been rather shy in regards to neutrals (I consider myself a pretty BOLD person overall), but OMG .. when I saw the *'07 Sandstone GGH PT* .. HAD TO HAVE IT!!!!!!  Just recently parted with this beauty (_no longer in the collection_); hopefully will find another neutral GGH PT to take it's place!


----------



## CeeJay

Never thought I would go for this one as Purple is not my favorite color (and yes - there's a story behind it).  Anyhow, when I saw this beauty though ... WOW!!!  It's the *'07 Violene GGH PT*; the color closest IMO to the old '04 Eggplant.  Alas, it's _no longer in the collection_ ... 





I must say the leather on this bag was DIVINE:


----------



## capbaggirl

*CeeJay* - your collection is killing me!!! 
I can't wait to see the rest, thanks for sharing your stunning Bal family past & present.


----------



## CeeJay

At the end of 2004 (beginning of 2005), I was working overseas (primarily in London & Edinburgh, Scotland).  You bet that I scoped out all the stores that carried Balenciaga .. and 'lo and behold, it was at the London Harvey Nicks that I spotted my first Holiday Metallic!!!  It was the *'04/05 Holiday Collection Metallic Rouge Make-Up*, see below (_still in the collection_): 





This beauty started me off on my path to Metallic madness!!!  As I noted before, I just LOVE the Metallics; here's another one .. but this one is from the '05 Metallics Collection - the *'05 Metallic Silver/Argent City* .. and of course, she's _still in the collection_!!


----------



## eunlee77

Oh my goodness, love that metallic silver!!! And in such great condition, too! I haven't seen too many metallics in the new collection. Argh!


----------



## CeeJay

So, one day .. I decided to take a trip after work to the local mall; I actually had to pick up some cosmetics, etc. at Bloomingdales.  I figured that since I was there, heck - I might as well "pop" into Barneys NY.  As I was walking towards the back of the store (towards the shoes & handbags), out of the corner of my eye .. I see this bright *POP* of color .. and stopped in my tracks!!!!  Not only do I absolutely LOOOOOOVE this color, but the leather on this bag is wonderful .. one of my faves!  The *'08 Magenta GSH PT*; _still most definitely in the collection_ ...


----------



## CeeJay

eunlee77 said:


> Oh my goodness, love that metallic silver!!! And in such great condition, too! I haven't seen too many metallics in the new collection. Argh!



Yeah, the oldie Metallics were pretty special!  The difference is: 


'04/05 Holiday Collection Metallics - all of the hardware, including the inside tag, were painted the same color as the leather. 
'05 Metallics - the hardware was Silver 

There were two Pewters .. the '04/05 Pewter and the '05 Pewter (notice how much darker the '05 Pewter was .. and remember, Silver HW on the '05 Metallics): 


'04/05 Holiday Collection: 








'05 Metallics Collection:


----------



## miu miu1

Aww *Cee-Jay* why, oh why did you let the Sandstone GGH PT go? And the violet PT too? And why did'nt I know you when you did?


----------



## CeeJay

miu miu1 said:


> Aww *Cee-Jay* why, oh why did you let the Sandstone GGH PT go? And the violet PT too? And why did'nt I know you when you did?



Those two were REALLY hard to let go, but neither had been used for quite some time .. so off they go.  Of course, looking back at the pictures, I'm kicking myself .. but that's the way it goes!


----------



## JLJRN

Wow, I never knew a 'bowler style; even ever existed.  Too bad it's not available in the US-it's probably the best looking Bal style IMO!

lovely collection


----------



## CeeJay

JLJRN said:


> Wow, I never knew a 'bowler style; even ever existed.  Too bad it's not available in the US-it's probably the best looking Bal style IMO!
> 
> lovely collection


Yeah .. I just don't get Balenciaga sometimes; I guess they thought us "Yanks" wouldn't like the Bowler .. yet, it's a FANTASTIC style & bag!!!  Of course, they did bring in the Bowler in the Patent (Black, Gold & Silver) for the 2009 Holiday season .. they were F-UGLY though!


----------



## CeeJay

Okay .. back to the 'show'!!  I still have tons of bags to show .. but another oldie for the Bal Oldie Lovers!!  

Here's the *Caramel Flat Brass First* (2nd season - little tougher leather which I love!); _still in the collection_.  I've attached a cute little gem .. a handmade "City" charm done by one of the gals here on TPF!  I actually have 2 Caramel FBFs .. will post 'comparison' pictures in a bit!


----------



## CeeJay

Another gorgeous 2007 Chevre leather beauty!  Yes, I know .. there has been much hot debate on the Chevre versus the Agneau, but tell me that this isn't just the most gorgeous leather?!?!  The *2007 Vert Thyme GSH PT*; _still in the collection_!


----------



## CeeJay

Another gorgeous blast-from-the-past, the *2007 Vert d'eau RH PT*!  I never had the original Sea Foam (yes - the bag that Mary-Kate Olsen was always seen dragging around), but I think the colors were pretty close.  Alas, the color just didn't work out for me .. too light for our (lovely-sic) climate; so it's _no longer in the collection_!


----------



## CeeJay

As I mentioned previously, I hunted down the '09 Mandarine .. thinking that it would be like the beloved '04 Pumpkin.  First, I got the RH City, but as soon as I found a gorgeous *'09 Mandarine RH PT*, it became part of the collection!!  Alas, it is _no longer in my collection_ ...


----------



## LuckyLisa

Dare I ask where you sell your pretties when their time comes? I swear, sometimes I see bags on RDC and think, hmmmmm....I wonder if that's CeeJay's!! LOL


----------



## CeeJay

^^It depends; some I have sold myself (via Bonanza or eBay) and others I have consigned.


----------



## madame BERGDORF

Samia said:


> Love your collection!


love it!!!


----------



## handbag addict

Amazing collection!!!Many congrats!!!


----------



## LVLux

BravoReally enjoyed your thread-so creative!!!resents
I loved how each bag had a history/story & your pics are amazing!
I feel like I just got to spend the evening watching the History Chanel!

Thanks
XO


----------



## CeeJay

^^Oooooh .. the Bal "History" Channel .. how great would that be, huh?!?!  The AtelierNaff blog site was pure gold; had tons of information and commentary that was superb.  It was a really sad day when she closed that site (and unfortunately, there's a lot of missing information that isn't here on TPF).


----------



## CeeJay

If you recall, I posted a pic of one of my Caramel Flat Brass Firsts.  I actually have two of them .. and the difference in the leather is a classic example of the different 'seasons' of the Flat Brass line. 

The FBF from *2001 - Season 2* .. is soft & buttery (like a babies bottom), see below: 





whereas, the FBF from *2001 - Season 3* .. has a much more distressed 'tougher' leather; a comparison of the two leathers is below [left=2001/Season2, right=2001/Season 3]: 





Another 'comparison' pic [left=2001 - Season 2, right=2001 - Season 3]:


----------



## Pinkcom

what a lovely collection of Balenciaga ,,, 
till now i didn't own Balenciaga bag i dont know what is stopping me


----------



## CeeJay

Another FBF with soft babies bottom leather, is my *2001 - Season 2 Flat Brass First* (again - soft leather!).   Actually, I got this bag from a dear friend of mine out in LA .. who is lucky enough to be in contact with the Hollywood crowd who (on occasion) "give-up-the-goods"!!  This baby is just an ooey-gooey-schlump of chocolate goodness (_mmmmm - like Mousse a Chocolat_!) - **_ still in the collection _**:


----------



## CeeJay

I believe that in 2006, Balenciaga came out with a new style .. called the Matelasse (_which in French means - "cushioned" or "padded"_).  Well, you can certainly say that; look at the mirror on this *2007 Large Cafe Matelasse*!!  What I love about this bag is: 
1)  Looks (kinda) like a Chanel but with a rock-&-roll feel! 
2)  Love the Silver Hardware 
3)  Love the PADDED mirror; how cute, right?? 
4)  This is one ROOMY bag; I can fit all my stuff in without any issue!! 
** _still in the collection_ **


----------



## CeeJay

To continue on the Matelasse theme, I actually had 3 at one time (the Cafe one above, the one below and a Medium Black one).  I loved the leather on the Medium Black - scrumptious '06 Chevre; but alas - I sold it because I wanted the larger size. 

Many different Matelasse styles were created - a small one (_similar to the Shoulder style_), a "pouch" (_kind of like a padded Make-Up, just a tad bigger_) and lastly .. yes, a "Weekender" version!!  I had actually seen the WE version in _*Vogue Italia*_ .. never thinking that I would actually find the bag IRL!   

Well, on our annual Italian sojurn (in the Fall), 'lo and behold .. what do I find in the Balenciaga Outlet - the *2006 Rouge Vif Matelasse WE*!!!!  Okay - so what's different here: 


No outside pocket 
A Whistle (so - kind of a combo of the Matelasse & Whistle bags!)
A long Shoulder Strap, interspersing the Silver HW with "mini" shoulder pads
This bag is AMAZING!!!  Of course, Rouge Vif is one of my all-time favorite Bal Red's, but surprisingly enough .. it's actually quite a comfortable bag worn on the shoulder .. and it holds TONS of stuff!!  I'm not sure how many of these bags were made; I've only seen one other besides mine .. _still in the collection_ !!  





Here's a pic of the Whistle & Shoulder Strap (also notice the handles - no whip-stitching, just like the Whistle bags!):


----------



## CeeJay

Okay .. now for some "repeats" (aka = better pictures); all of these are _still in my collection_: 

1)  *2004/2005 Holiday Collection - Magenta Metallic City* 





2)  *2008 - Amethyst GSH PT* (the leather is AMAZING on this bag!)





3)  *2010 Castagna RH PT*


----------



## CeeJay

Don't know about you, but sometimes .. it takes me a few "viewings" to truly fall in love with something.  Oftentimes, I'm not initially enamored by the item .. but something about it, seems to resonate .. such that I can't stop thinking about it.  

Well, of course .. when that happens, I oftentimes MISS OUT (e.g., the item is gone by the time I realize I want it).  That was the case with the '05 Apple Green.  When I first saw it, I thought "_Feh .. it's okay_", but I started to like it more & more (_every time I would pop into Barneys - which was fairly often back in the day_).  

So, my 'stupidity' in not grabbing it when I saw it .. caused me to wait 2 YEARS .. to finally get my wonderful, juicy, luscious & scrumptious *2005 Apple Green City* (which of course - is _still in the collection_)!!!


----------



## CeeJay

As I've noted MANY times, Red is my favorite color!!  However, Red (IMO) is to be used as an "accent" color (I once knew someone who had a full-on Red Suit that she also used to wear with Red Shoes & Handbag .. and sadly, the accessories didn't match - uggh!).  

Anyhow, when I found out that another gorgeous Red would be introduced in 2008, ... well ... I JUST HAD TO HAVE IT!!  Here's my *2008 Rubisse RH PT* ...  this bag, so of course .. it's _still in the collection_:


----------



## CeeJay

IMO .. one of the Bal "classics" that should be in every Balenciaga collector's closet, is a Black bag.  I have many Balenciaga Black bags, a few that you've seen .. but still more to come.  One of my favorite Black Balenciaga bags, is my *2007 Black GGH PT*.  While I like the GSH with Black as well, to me .. the GGH just makes the bag classier!!  _Still in the collection_ ... 






.. I think the bag looks so cute with the Juicy Couture "London Double-decker Bus" charm!


----------



## CeeJay

You know, it's funny .. I've never been that much into the Blue color .. until the past few years!  I think AtelierNaff did a study one time of the most frequent color/hue that Balenciaga has done over the years (not counting Black - obviously), and the winner was ... BLUE!!  No wonder, at some point, the Balenciaga collector turns into a Balenciaga Blue "addict"!!  

One Blue that I'm particularly fond of, is Outremer.  I have this color in the RH PT .. as well as the one below - the *2010 Outremer GSH PT*!!  The leather on this bag is WONDERFUL; _still in the collection_ !!





Nummie, nummie .. yummie LEATHER!


----------



## CeeJay

From a Handbag 'brand' standpoint, IMO .. there are 2 brands which do Metallics really well ... Lanvin & Balenciaga.  

You've already seen some of my many Metallics (many more to come), but I also promised that in addition to the limited edition '09 Pewter Silver HW City, I would also show you the "original" (well - kinda, this is the 2nd Pewter Metallic - from the 2005 Metallics collection).  The *2005 Pewter Metallic City*, differed from the '04/05 Holiday Pewter Metallic, in that the HW is Silver .. whereas, the '04/05 had painted HW exactly the same as the leather!  _Still in the collection_ ... 





Here are some good comparison shots - 
--> Top:  '09 Ltd Edition Pewter Silver HW City 
--> Bottom:  '05 Metallics Collection Pewter Silver HW City 





.. and another: 
--> Left: '09 Ltd Edition Pewter 
--> Right:  '05 Metallics Pewter


----------



## CeeJay

Pheeeew .. think I'll call it a nite for now!  Be back soon with more ..


----------



## LVLux

OMG-the hits just keep on coming from you-all fabulous-I see that you did end up getting an Outreamer GSH after all!


----------



## CeeJay

LVLux said:


> OMG-the hits just keep on coming from you-all fabulous-I see that you did end up getting an Outreamer GSH after all!



Yeah .. :shame: .. I couldn't resist; it's GORGEOUS!!  Believe it or not, I'm probably about 1/2 way through the collection .. and that's not including the Accessories!  I wonder if the Betty Ford Clinic has opened their "Balenciaga Addiction" Center yet?!!? :lolots:


----------



## LVLux

Unbelievable & to think that I feel guilty for having over 10-LOLZzzzzzzz!!!!
How do you store them all? I am wanting to take mine out of the boxes just to save room in my closet but was unsure of how to store them?
beautiful collection-The only one I have seen that was bigger was Sweetpurples that you to be on TPF she is the one that got me started/looking at Bals after I saw her pics!


----------



## miu miu1

Always worth coming here and getting my Bal-Dose for the day 
Can't wait to see the other half of your collection *CeeJay*!!!


----------



## Marnidom

An unbelievable collection!  I'm considering my first Balenciaga and this thread is a priceless education.  I'm definitely feeling the call of a flat brass and I've updated my ebay saved search criteria accordingly.  Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## .pursefiend.

wow...amazing!


----------



## mikoism

this collection is MIND-BOGGLING! even the items that are no longer in the collection...your eye is impeccable. sheesh, you are really doing your thing girl! you have fantastic taste!


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

wow....  love them all


----------



## CeeJay

Again, thank you all for your lovely comments!!  I just love my Bal bags; can 'ya tell?!?!


----------



## CeeJay

A very quick post/addition for tonight .. as it's already late and have to get up early for work (BOO - but it's what pays for these babies!).  

I have a dear friend, who like myself, LOVES to scavenge .. always on the hunt for the eternal bargain.  So, she's in NYC at a famed Consignment Shop, when 'lo and behold (as I'm sitting in the Hair Dresser's chair) .. I get a picture of the beauty below!!  

"_HOLY MACARENA ... seriously?!?!_" .. I frantically text back .. "_and for what???  OMG BUY IT .. IMMEDIATELY!!!_"  

The funny thing is that, she had sent me the text/pic as they were heading uptown in a cab .. and then mid-way, she says to the driver ... "_wait, wait - drives us BACK downtown to where you picked us up!_".  Of course, she's texting me back telling me this, as the two of us are howling (as one can do texting) about our latest adventure.  

So - now for your viewing pleasure .. a *2010 10-Year Anniversary Cyprés Lizard City* (definitely still in the collection!):


----------



## CeeJay

mikoism said:


> this collection is MIND-BOGGLING! even the items that are no longer in the collection...your eye is impeccable. sheesh, you are really doing your thing girl! you have fantastic taste!



Thank you so much; that's very sweet of you to say .. speaking of which, you Avatar looks pretty YUMMY!!


----------



## slbyy

wow, as a bal newbie, it is totally an _eye feast _to me!


----------



## MarsG

wow amazing collection past and present! i wanna be just like you when i grow up 
i just got my very first Bal 3 days ago!


----------



## RUIRUIWINTER

CeeJay, thank u for sharing! Love your amazing collection!I have never seen some rare colors before!


----------



## girl12532

You have a great collection! Love it!


----------



## CeeJay

Have a new 'goodie' to post soon!  

As far as storing them, that is somewhat of a problem as I live in an old Brick Condo building .. so the first thing that goes is the box (and for some strange reason, I am always sent the box .. many people complain that they don't get a box; well .. I have 'em !!).  Anyhow, most of them are resident in a small closet in the front, but I also have the "most frequently used" ones in my bedroom.  That way, if I desire to change into a different bag, I'm easily able to coordinate with the outfit (although, I assure you - that doesn't always happen).


----------



## elstephan

mind if you suggest what balenciaga bag should i buy?


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Such an exciting thread CeeJay, so many amazing bags too drool over, thx for sharing


----------



## jooon

Oh wow Cee Jay! What a *delicious *collection! (ex- and existing!) How on earth could you bear to part with some of them??? I read somewhere else (March/April thread??) that you don't treat your bags. That is just *amazing* coz the leather on some of your bags is just ridiculous!!!!! I guess it goes to show that Bal leather can hold its own. Hope you don't mind me asking though, why don't you treat your bags? Coz I do (I'm a paranoid worry-wart) and I'm wondering if it's better that I don't!


----------



## CeeJay

jooon said:


> Oh wow Cee Jay! What a *delicious *collection! (ex- and existing!) How on earth could you bear to part with some of them??? I read somewhere else (March/April thread??) that you don't treat your bags. That is just *amazing* coz the leather on some of your bags is just ridiculous!!!!! I guess it goes to show that Bal leather can hold its own. Hope you don't mind me asking though, why don't you treat your bags? Coz I do (I'm a paranoid worry-wart) and I'm wondering if it's better that I don't!



Believe me, I've been kicking myself for having parted with certain bags, but I also feel that if the bag doesn't get used for a certain amount of time, it should go to someone else that will love, cherish & USE it!!  

Now .. as far as treating the leather; yes .. I'm kind of a purist .. I don't like to treat the leather.  HOWEVER, remember .. I've been collecting Balenciaga since it's beginning .. and the leather has changed significantly.  I personally believe that the early years of the Chevre leather were far superior to the current Agneau.  The Agneau scratches more easily (IMO) and with certain dyes (especially yellows for some strange reason), the leather seems to be dry.  As such, I may just break down and treat a few of them to see how it goes .. 'cos, I really don't like dry leather. 

As far as the 'other' stuff .. scuffed corners, denim transfer .. well, the scuffed corners are kind of hard to completely eliminate as the bag's design just kind of lends itself to having this occur.  I suppose one could 'treat' them (the Reference threads have a lot of comments on that).  Denim transfer - you just need to be careful with dark-colored jeans, but again .. the Reference threads do have some comments re: removal of denim transfer.  

I think the major reason why my bags still look really good, is because I have many bags (my "total" count of Balenciaga items - including accessories is over 130!!) that I rotate fairly frequently.  I've been updating my spreadsheet with all the new items (and the sale of others), so should have a "final" count pretty soon!  I've tried other brands, but Balenciaga is really my true love!


----------



## jooon

^^^ 130 of yummy goodness! Yum yum yum yum YUMMMMM! 

Thanks so much for sharing! It's really heartening to know that Bal leather can still look amazing without any extra treatment. Now, hopefully those heart palpitations will stop when it rains and I'm stuck with a Bal bag and no umbrella!

And yeah, let me know when you find that "let's-kick-the-Bal-addiction" support group. My husband regularly tells me I need therapy! (sadly, he's not referring to the shopping kind)


----------



## Bagladee

OMG CeeJay! Your bags - past and present - are nothing short of amazing. I have a great love for designer handbags, but until a few weeks ago, never owned a Balenciaga. It is surprising to me that I was not drawn to it before. I think maybe because of the tassles, as I am not really a tassles fan. But I am loving the giant hardware!!! I love a bag that has some edginess to it. I can see how Balenciaga would be your favorite. As I am beginning to carry mine, I am feeling too like the bbags could become mine. With all of the colors and styles, it is so hard to chose and to keep from going overboard. There are so many bbags that I want NOW, my head is spinning and I am once again dreaming of bags at night. No one can understand that except for those of us on tPF. Always the hunt for that perfect bag. Thanks for a great thread!!!


----------



## tinad2004

I am so jealous of your collection! Absolutely gorgeous especially the 2010 sang


----------



## zjajkj

very colorful collection


----------



## coachandkipling

great collection!


----------



## alldatjazz715

Amazing!!


----------



## Lulugurl2006

slbyy said:


> wow, as a bal newbie, it is totally an _eye feast _to me!


 
I am a wanna-be, but omg this thread makes me want to cave!!! Such a beautiful collection, thanks for sharing!


----------



## airborne

thanks for sharing your collection


----------



## hannahsophia

wowowowowowowowoowowowow!!! thanks for sharing! do you have your lanvins posted anywhere?


----------



## CeeJay

Thank you all for your kind words re: my "addiction" (I mean collection -:giggles:!!).  I know that I still have some 'oldies' yet to display; don't despair .. they're coming, but having just opened a [ahem] few "parcels" as of late, thought I would show them off!  

Some latest additions ... a *2011 Mimosa GSH Part-Time* - just LOVE this color; will be great for summer!


----------



## CeeJay

Got to admit, when I first heard about Vert Menthe, I was in the "count me out" category.  I'm not a fan of Green or Teal colors, so I never thought that this color would appeal to me.  Mind you, when I saw the bags popping up in the Balenciaga threads, I was intrigued.  But, the piece-de-resistance, was seeing it IRL (well - initially a Coin Purse!).  As such, when I had the opportunity to snag a Vert Menthe Part-Time, I jumped on the bandwagon .. and I'm VERY HAPPY that I did .. it's definitely a keeper!! 

*2011 Vert Menthe RH Part-Time*!


----------



## CeeJay

Here's another infamous Balenciaga chameleon .. hard to describe Ardoise; I think one person called it "Baby Elephant Grey" .. I think that's kind of apt.  It's grey, yet sometimes looks like a very light blue with Grey undertones .. and other times, like a light Grey with light blue undertones.  Well, whatever .. for your viewing pleasure, the *2011 Ardoise RGGH PT*! 





A "glamour" shot, with my LV Grey Leopard scarf!


----------



## LVLux

OMGGG all stellar choices/new additions-The Mimosa is outta control fun & the Vert & Ardoise Classyyyy all the way just like you!


----------



## CeeJay

2007 is considered one of the 'great years' for Balenciaga leather (gee - maybe we should call it the "Vintage Year" - like Wine!).  

Anyhow, what was great about 2007 .. the leather was uniformly thick & chewy; great color saturation and best .. unbelievable distressing!!  One of the stellar colors of the 2007 F/W season, was Mogano (Cinnamon in English).  Take a look at my *2007 Mogano RH City*, and you can see what I mean .. LOOK AT THAT LEATHER .. yummie, nummie, scrummie!!!


----------



## timmian

CeeJay, I've just spent almost two hours scrolling through Fantasyland (your bags!) and am totally stunned. Wow! Gorgeous, wonderful, want to TOUCH them! Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## fawkex

They are all B.E.A.U.T.I.F.U.L !!!!


----------



## NYCBelle

omg!!!!  

gorgeous collection of BBags!!!


----------



## viewwing

OHHH MY!!!  Craaaaaaaaaazyyyyyyyy! You need to show us how you store them all! Do you have a fantastic show case wardrobe for all your lovely bals?


----------



## kekoa

gorgeous collection!!


----------



## capbaggirl

ahhh...... ohhhhh........ ahhhhhhh....... 
Yowza!!!! Your collection has left me speechless!* STUNNING!!!!*
OMGosh...... I'm just imagining a group shot of all you Bbags, accessories & Boobies...... a sea of 100's & 100's of Bals.......
I'm just picking myself off the floor...... :giggles:
Thanks for sharing


----------



## idapida

I hope there will be a picture of them all together at the end What an absolutely amazing collection!


----------



## litljbird

Oh CeeJay, you are my bbag hero!  That front closet of yours must be ginormous.  Just when I thought I was getting over my bbag addiction, I stumble upon your thread.  Oh my, I am positively green with envy!  :greengrin:


----------



## maxxout

wow cj
I've looked at this a few times before and think I posted but....man...you have some really beautiful bags.  
It would be mind blowing to see a group shot.  You will need a wide angle lens...but not sure if they make one that can span that distance.
I guess if they can get the grand canyon is a single shot...they could probably get a decent image of your bag collection without too much distortion.

So great to see these cj.  Thanks for taking all the time to post.  Oh...and love the new RED addition.   Also the stunning mimosa group.


----------



## shamrock0421

I stop breathing.
I die.



CeeJay said:


> 2007 is considered one of the 'great years' for Balenciaga leather (gee - maybe we should call it the "Vintage Year" - like Wine!).
> 
> Anyhow, what was great about 2007 .. the leather was uniformly thick & chewy; great color saturation and best .. unbelievable distressing!! One of the stellar colors of the 2007 F/W season, was Mogano (Cinnamon in English). Take a look at my *2007 Mogano RH City*, and you can see what I mean .. LOOK AT THAT LEATHER .. yummie, nummie, scrummie!!!


----------



## shamrock0421

I *never* get tired of visiting this thread.


----------



## CeeJay

shamrock0421 said:


> I *never* get tired of visiting this thread.



Aw .. thank you **shamrock**!!!


----------



## CeeJay

Yes, I know .. I've been remiss in posting a lot of my other 'oldies' & such .. but as I've noted, quite a few are stored away .. so, that means having to dig through and get them out to photograph (and with 2 Maine Coon kitties .. I assure you, that is NOT easy without them interloping!). 

However, in the meantime .. came across this baby recently and again, being the distressed leather nut that I am, I COULD NOT resist (like the Borg - HA !). 

Presenting .. the *2011 Nuage GSH PT*; check out the leather!!  [Sorry for the crap pictures, they were taken in work .. not the best lighting!]


----------



## CeeJay

Oh yeah .. and for those of you who asked for a 'group' shot .. I really don't think it's possible in the space that I have, and I can pretty much guarantee that a fluffy Kitty Cat would make an appearance!  After all, check out my little baby when she was just a kitten .. already hogging one of my bags (well - at least she has good taste!!)


----------



## capbaggirl

^^^ What a cutie!
Congrats on you new Bal babies & thanks for sharing.


----------



## Moonstarr

WOW ... love your collection and love hearing about the different bags!


----------



## CeeJay

I remember one time being in Barneys, and seeing this gal with a major-league stunning bag .. a periwinkle with the GGH Hardware, and in the Part-Time style to boot!  I wanted to just rip it off of her and then just R-U-N like heck!!  Well, of course I didn't do that, but at least I finally stumbled upon a *2007 Bleu Glacier (Periwinkle) City*!!!  Would be really cool to do compare photos with Tempete and Nuage!


----------



## MAGJES

^^Gorgeous!


----------



## babysui

CeeJay said:


> '04 Yellow City with Pewter Hardware ... GORGEOUS leather on this bag; great saturation of color in pristine condition. _*Alas .. it's now in someone else's collection ... *_


 love this one


----------



## cali_gurl3668

wowww! your collection is soooo gorgeous. I love the variety in styles and colors you have/had. I hope one day to own a Balenciaga bag and fall madly in love with it like you have!


----------



## someone1

They're all gorgeous! Although I would be happy with just three of them and I would buy the other bags from different designers.


----------



## CeeJay

someone1 said:


> They're all gorgeous! Although I would be happy with just three of them and I would buy the other bags from different designers.



Been there; done that.  I've have (or have had) YSL, Jimmy Choo, Lanvin, Chanel, LV, Marc Jacobs, Hermes, Marni, etc. at one point or another.  Bottom line, while I still have some (Hermes, Marni, Chanel), Balenciaga is my favorite brand.


----------



## CeeJay

IMO .. 2007 was one of the best years for Chevre leather.  Thick, chewy & wonderfully distressed .. my *2007 Jaune GGH PT* is a prime example of this (still in the collection!):


----------



## farrahmelanie

Wow!! your collection is amazing..


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

fa*BAL*ouuuuuussssss lol, I bow down to your collection lol :worthy::worthy::worthy:


----------



## MadameElle

Oh my.  You have an amazing addiction..errrr..collection.  Thanks for sharing.  A newbie like me is absorbing all this info like a sponge.


----------



## hedy devine

amazing collection!  thanks so much for sharing!!!


----------



## Samia

Your collection is amazing!


----------



## Sweet D

CeeJay said:


> Okay .. back to the 'show'!!  I still have tons of bags to show .. but another oldie for the Bal Oldie Lovers!!
> 
> Here's the *Caramel Flat Brass First* (2nd season - little tougher leather which I love!); _still in the collection_.  I've attached a cute little gem .. a handmade "City" charm done by one of the gals here on TPF!  I actually have 2 Caramel FBFs .. will post 'comparison' pictures in a bit!


That bag charm is so cute! Awesome job to the person that made it! And I am DYING over your collection. I can think of no other word besides "breathtaking"!! Love all the bright colors!!


----------



## SFgirl610

Love the rouge 05 color.. really beautiful red!


----------



## vixenv

when buying at a consignment shot, how can you tell the real from fake?


----------



## baglover90

damn ceejay...and I thought you boobs were impressive!!


----------



## angerine

I went through all of your pages, and I am obsessed with all of them, how do you manage to make the space for so many bags? I especially love the leather on the periwinkle bag, and I adore your nuage bag


----------



## LVLux

Where are all of your Weekenders??? Since it is Saturday Night-I need some Weekender Entertainment!


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Wowza! Gorgeous Bal Collection! Love everything.


----------



## travelerscloset

You are the Balenciaga Queen!!! I envy the collection! When it's time for one of your subjects to say goodbye, i'd love to adopt them! When you sell, where do you post?  I'd watch out for it....


----------



## Lulugurl2006

CeeJay said:


> IMO .. 2007 was one of the best years for Chevre leather. Thick, chewy & wonderfully distressed .. my *2007 Jaune GGH PT* is a prime example of this (still in the collection!):


 
ooohhh mmmyyyy...if you are ever parting with bag let me know, i would be happy to adopt!   this has got to be one of my favs from your amazing collection!


----------



## London 411

CeeJay......where did you get your 2010 Moutarde RGGH Part-Time? I want one sooooooo badly..... I just put up a post for my search for one. I'm sure you bought the bag when it came out and was a little easier to obtain. 

My husband, for my birthday, told me I could buy any Balenciaga bag I wanted. AHHHHHHH!!!

Problem is, I can't find this one anywhere..........

If you know of a place that carries them I will be forever grateful.....


----------



## London 411

I just ordered my first Balenciaga today!!! I want to thank you for your beautiful photos. It really helped me decide what I wanted!


----------



## CeeJay

LVLux said:


> Where are all of your Weekenders??? Since it is Saturday Night-I need some Weekender Entertainment!



Alas, with the exception of my '04 Turquoise, I sold all the rest of them.  I used them when I traveled extensively for work (back & forth from the US <-> Europe).  However, managed to find a gorgeous Black GGH WE (just need to pay it off), so "stay tuned"!


----------



## CeeJay

London 411 said:


> CeeJay......where did you get your 2010 Moutarde RGGH Part-Time? I want one sooooooo badly..... I just put up a post for my search for one. I'm sure you bought the bag when it came out and was a little easier to obtain.
> 
> My husband, for my birthday, told me I could buy any Balenciaga bag I wanted. AHHHHHHH!!!
> 
> Problem is, I can't find this one anywhere..........
> 
> If you know of a place that carries them I will be forever grateful.....



Hi *London* .. hope to see you in the Balenciaga threads!! 

Yes, I did snag the Moutarde RGGH PT when it was current.  There are certain colors/styles which you do need to jump on; although .. that's not to say that one won't appear on evil-Bay or other auction sides (or online consignment shops).  However, it may take some time .. it took me 2 years to find my beloved '05  Apple Green City!!

[BTW .. if it's the color Yellow you like, you might want to keep an eye out for Mimosa, since it's more 'current'.]


----------



## greenbean22

Great collection! so many colors i've never seen before


----------



## LVLux

For Black GGH-I will definitely stay tuned!!!:couch:


----------



## CeeJay

vixenv said:


> when buying at a consignment shot, how can you tell the real from fake?



My suggestion would be (if possible) sneak some photos and then send them in to be authenticated (Balenciaga Authentication thread).  Of course, the best would be to educate yourself on how to recognize the real deal versus the fakes.  The Balenciaga Reference thread has loads of information on what to look for .. good luck!


----------



## bambistyle

the 10th anni lizard MMF is sooo cuteee  
love ur collection!! i love how u get the bright bags as well n not just the neutral colours XD


----------



## swtijam

so many gorgeous leathers!!! in such beautiful colors! thanks for sharing


----------



## Line C

I cannot believe I never saw this thread before, just went through the whole thing and it is ahhhmazing!! And I love all your little stories and comments! You are a true Bal Queen sweetie!!!!


----------



## CeeJay

Thank you all for your kind comments regarding my Balenciaga "affliction" !!!  2011 has been a year of many purchases, especially the gorgeous Coquelicot!!  Below, are my new bags .. which .. given my love of the color RED, will stay in the collection FOREVER!! 

>> Coquelicot RH Part-Time






>> Coquelicot RGGH Part-Time


----------



## CeeJay

When I first saw pictures of Coquelicot, I was concerned that it had an orange undertone .. but, it really doesn't .. it is truly a "clean" Red.  Check out this comparison picture .. of my Coquelicot & the 2007 Tomato GSH Part-Time!


----------



## LVLux

I knew you would end up w/this red by the end of the season-I just did not know how much of it you would end up with-LOL!


----------



## vixenv

CeeJay said:


> When I first saw pictures of Coquelicot, I was concerned that it had an orange undertone .. but, it really doesn't .. it is truly a "clean" Red.  Check out this comparison picture .. of my Coquelicot & the 2007 Tomato GSH Part-Time!


Thanks for the comparison photos.  I have the Tomato and was thinking Coquelicoit was too close to warrant a purchase.


----------



## emma72stone

HOT!!!  love it!


----------



## LuckyLisa

CeeJay said:


> Thank you all for your kind comments regarding my Balenciaga "affliction" !!!  2011 has been a year of many purchases, especially the gorgeous Coquelicot!!  Below, are my new bags .. which .. given my love of the color RED, will stay in the collection FOREVER!!
> 
> >> Coquelicot RH Part-Time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> >> Coquelicot RGGH Part-Time



I hope you get your hands on a Coq. GGH PT to add to this little family! I was reading the other thread.  
I got a Coq RH Town...contemplating a Work. It is such an amazing RED!!!


----------



## CeeJay

It's been a while since I've posted some of my bags ... 

2010 Sang RH PT!


----------



## CeeJay

Mogano GGH PT!





Look at the leather on this baby's BUTT!


----------



## totemom

OMG, CeeJay! There are no Bal stores where I live. So here I am in the middle of the Pacific ocean... I have never ever touched a Bal bag in my life. I have seen some tourists with them, and am so envious! Your pictures really show the luxurious, thick, smooshy leather Balenciaga is known for.  My fav from your collection is the maroon work bag. (I like a big bag). I am yearning for one so much, and your collection and the expertise you have with the photos, are amazing! I dream of owning one someday soon.. I hope!! Thanks for sharing...


----------



## Nectarine25

Wow, the ultimate eye-candy thread


----------



## Rex_zz

nice collection!


----------



## octoberrrush

insane balenciaga collection. love it!


----------



## CeeJay

Thanks everyone; yes .. I love my Bal bags!!  Another comparison shot: 

1)   2011 Coquelicot RGGH Coin Purse (top) 
2)  2008 Rubisse RH Part-Time (middle) 
3)  2010 Sang RH PT (bottom) 







You can see that the Coquelicot is really a "true/clean" Red; the Rubisse has a slight blue undertone and the Sang has a slight Orange undertone.  However .. *I LOVE my RED Bals!*!!


----------



## travelerscloset

That Mogano is sooo beautiful!!! Is she in chèvre?


----------



## Kissie

definitely loving that mogano bag! gorgeous!


----------



## CeeJay

travelerscloset said:


> That Mogano is sooo beautiful!!! Is she in chèvre?



Yes .. Mogano was from 2007, so it was the Chevre leather.


----------



## Hermancat

Thanks for all the great shots!  Love your collection - it is beautiful and staggering  - I plan on viewing it a few more times.

Wear and enjoy your babies in Good Health!  :urock:


----------



## CeeJay

I believe I mentioned previously in my thread, that one of the biggest bone-head moves :shame::girlwhack: I've ever made is selling my '07 Violene GGH PT (still makes me ).  Purple is really not one of my favorite colors, but something about the Violene .. it was really a gorgeous Purple with more blue undertones than Red (unlike Raisin which had more red undertones). 

Any-hoo ... I was able to score a [somewhat] replacement .. a *2007 Violene RH PT*!!  Check out the baby MMF .. a 2011 Bleu Lavande MMF; how cute is that?!?!


----------



## Bolsabonita

CeeJay said:
			
		

> I believe I mentioned previously in my thread, that one of the biggest bone-head moves :shame::girlwhack: I've ever made is selling my '07 Violene GGH PT (still makes me ).  Purple is really not one of my favorite colors, but something about the Violene .. it was really a gorgeous Purple with more blue undertones than Red (unlike Raisin which had more red undertones).
> 
> Any-hoo ... I was able to score a [somewhat] replacement .. a 2007 Violene RH PT!!  Check out the baby MMF .. a 2011 Bleu Lavande MMF; how cute is that?!?!



I love ceejay's violene. Thank you for sharing. Motivated to find a bright Balenciaga.


----------



## averagejoe

CeeJay said:


> I believe I mentioned previously in my thread, that one of the biggest bone-head moves :shame::girlwhack: I've ever made is selling my '07 Violene GGH PT (still makes me ). Purple is really not one of my favorite colors, but something about the Violene .. it was really a gorgeous Purple with more blue undertones than Red (unlike Raisin which had more red undertones).
> 
> Any-hoo ... I was able to score a [somewhat] replacement .. a *2007 Violene RH PT*!! Check out the baby MMF .. a 2011 Bleu Lavande MMF; how cute is that?!?!


 
The mini is so cute!!!!


----------



## travelerscloset

The leather is so beautiful!  I saw in one of the threads that there was also a Mogano Work --- my HG! :wondering



CeeJay said:


> Yes .. Mogano was from 2007, so it was the Chevre leather.


----------



## Hermancat

*CeeJay*  I have viewed this thread so many times and hold my breath over so many of these fantastic Bals!

Unbelievable - love it - almost can't take it - so fantastic!


----------



## capbaggirl

Just spent the last hour going through your fab thread (AGAIN!!!)  your collection is simply stunning (past & present). Thanks for taking the time to share all these beauties with us.
Looking forward to seeing what else you have in your closet!


----------



## Elsie87

LOVE your collection; so many fab bags and colours! 

 And cute kitty too btw!


----------



## CeeJay

Now .. on with the "show" !!!

Obviously, if you've started from the beginning, you can see that the #1 predominant color in my collection is RED!  I love Red bags in general, but especially love my Bal Reds!! 

While I usually like a Red with some blue undertones (Rouge Vif & Rubisse), the Red that I love the most is the *2007 Tomato*. I love it so much, that I actually have 2 of the exact same bag (albeit - one is very heavily used; the other is pristine!).  

Here's a pic of my 2 Tomato GSH PT's.  The one on the left is the very used one; the one on the right is the "pristine" one! 






The leather on these 2 bags is just OUTSTANDING!!!!  Soft like a babies' bottom; a perfect example of the perfection of Balenciaga Chevre leather!! 

The "very well loved" one: 





The "pristine" one (okay - it has been used a few times!):


----------



## CeeJay

The 2008 F/W collection produced another outstanding Red - "Rubisse".  Similar to the gemstone, this Red is deep and saturated, but with a definitely blue undertone.  While the leather is Agneau (Lamb), I lucked out finding a wonderfully distressed one .. more reminiscent of the Chevre pieces: 

*2008 F/W Rubisse RH Part Time*:





Check this out .. the Tomato & Rubisse PTs, side-by-side:


----------



## CeeJay

Another color which is love (and therefore have 2 different bags of the same color), is the 2009 Officier!  This color, IMO .. is one of the more "complex" blues that Balenciaga has produced.  Somewhat similar to the 2006 Ink, the difference is that the Ink color had more purple undertones .. whereas the Officer is definitely a very deep/dark Navy .. with then a subtle purple undertone.  

Here's my *2009 Officer GSH PT*!


----------



## CeeJay

Unlike other brands, Balenciaga seems to continue to create very unique & complex colors.  I like the fact that they continue to push the envelope in this aspect; however, it doesn't seem to always go over so well with the buyers!  

For the 2011 F/W season, Balenciaga introduced yet another gorgeous color called Orange Brule.  Unlike the previous Orange-hued colors, this color is a deep pumpkin-Orange color, with a definite tawny brown overcoat .. almost as though it were a leaf on a tree during the Fall foliage season!!  Of course, since I live in New England (US) where the Fall foliage is reknown (and happens to be my FAVORITE season!), when I saw this color in-the-flesh, I knew it had to become part of the collection.  Here's my *2011 F/W Orange Brule City*: 





I found a cute little "mini" City charm on Etsy; it goes perfectly with this bag .. check it out!:


----------



## travelerscloset

Beautiful OB  I will own one some day...


----------



## Myblackbag

Nice bags!


----------



## danae

Stunning! I don't think I saw this color at all in NYC lately. You've got a great eye for discovering underdog colors that people just eventually fall in love with after their season. 
Do you have any of the ipad covers? I'd love to get my hands on one but it feels too big a luxury for a grad student atm. 



CeeJay said:


> Unlike other brands, Balenciaga seems to continue to create very unique & complex colors.  I like the fact that they continue to push the envelope in this aspect; however, it doesn't seem to always go over so well with the buyers!
> 
> For the 2011 F/W season, Balenciaga introduced yet another gorgeous color called Orange Brule.  Unlike the previous Orange-hued colors, this color is a deep pumpkin-Orange color, with a definite tawny brown overcoat .. almost as though it were a leaf on a tree during the Fall foliage season!!  Of course, since I live in New England (US) where the Fall foliage is reknown (and happens to be my FAVORITE season!), when I saw this color in-the-flesh, I knew it had to become part of the collection.  Here's my *2011 F/W Orange Brule City*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found a cute little "mini" City charm on Etsy; it goes perfectly with this bag .. check it out!:


----------



## TeddyLV

Wow  Beautiful collection !


----------



## CeeJay

danae said:


> Stunning! I don't think I saw this color at all in NYC lately. You've got a great eye for discovering underdog colors that people just eventually fall in love with after their season.
> Do you have any of the ipad covers? I'd love to get my hands on one but it feels too big a luxury for a grad student atm.



Aw .. thanks *danae*; if I remember correctly, you've amassed a very nice collection yourself! 

I do seem to be drawn to items that are different (_e.g., different styles like the Bowlers, Whistle, Aviator .. and definitely the different leathers - Cameau/Camel, Monk, Caribou, etc._).  I guess I am truly more of a Balenciaga collector than just a consumer.  

It does sadden me that Balenciaga continues to "cut corners" on their product (_e.g., removing the slot on the back of the mirror, removing the feet on the Part-Time, etc._).  However, I have tried a number of other brands and frankly, they just don't measure up.  I just find that the style suits me and more importantly, the bags can take all my thrashing/bashing about !!!


----------



## CeeJay

There are certain colors in the Balenciaga palette that I've loved so much, that I have (or have had) multiple styles in the same color (e.g., Coquelicot, Tomato, Mogano, etc.) .. c'mon now, you know some of you other Bal "addicts" have dups a well !!!

In addition to my GSH Part-Time, here is my *2009 Officier RH Part-Time* (a very well loved bag!!):


----------



## CeeJay

Another "oldie", but a major-league "goodie"!!!!!!  This is the 2003 Black First with Pewter HW; the one that has the longer strap!!  The leather on this bag is TDF; super [baby-bottom] soft & smooshy .. check it out!


----------



## CeeJay

In 2010, Balenciaga came out with it's 10-year Anniversary "Lizard" bags (with the wonderful leopard print linings!).  

In 2011, Balenciaga decided to continue with a Lizard line, except this time, they used brightly-colored/fluorescent leathers (Blue, Pink, Lime Green & Highlighter Yellow) .. hence the name "Fluo"!  Being a huge fan of bright leather, I couldn't resist getting the Blue Neon/Fluo bag!  Please pardon the picture; it's hard to truly capture this color!! 






.. and of course, when I found out that there was a matching MMF, well .. you can guess what I did!!


----------



## artsygirl

Holy moly! Crazy beautiful collection CeeJay! Love every single one of 'em! You lucky girl!


----------



## CeeJay

Olive-colored bags are especially wonderful during the Fall season here in New England, as I tend to wear fall-colored clothing (rust, brown, ochre, etc.) during this time of year.  An Olive-colored bag is always a great compliment to the outfit!  Here's my *2010 Lt. Olive Part-Time* with an *'05 Dolma Boobie*! 





I also like to use contrasting accessories on my bag - for instance, the same Lt. Olive RH PT with the 10-year Anniversary Sang MMF!


----------



## hrhsunshine

I just love looking at this thread.  The colors are so much fun and the leather on your bags are TDF!

You've bought and sold several since the beginning.  Can you treat us to perhaps a beautiful Bal family photo?


----------



## fendilova

loving the mustard yellow balenciaga .... hot hot hot!!!


----------



## CeeJay

As I've mentioned before, I buy what I like .. and sometimes (oftentimes) that includes items that aren't as popular (not that I care about that - !!).  

The Raffia bags were done in 2010 for the Resort/Holiday season.  I loved this bag because it reminded me of the beach bags that you see on the Cote d'Azur!!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

You have one heck of a Bal collection. The colors are just amazing.


----------



## CeeJay

An "oldie", but a goodie!! .. an *'04 Khaki City*; still in the collection!!!  Look at the leather on this beauty, you can really see the beauty of the Chevre leather!


----------



## CeeJay

Of course, a Balenciaga collection wouldn't be complete without having a Black bag!!!  As previously posted, I had/have quite a few .. with Pewter HW, Giant Gold HW, Giant Silver HW and the "regular" Brass HW.  The Part-Time is definitely my favorite style (as I have a tendency to carry quite a bit of stuff), so below is my *2009 Black RH PT*.  The leather on this bag is really nicely distressed; thick & chewy!!


----------



## CeeJay

A new addition is from the 2011 Holiday Collection.  The interesting thing about this collection is that Balenciaga decided to use Chevre (Goat) leather again; however, it has a pebbled consistency similar to the Balenciaga '01/'02 Pebbled (Caribou) leather .. except that the leather is not as thick.  Balenciaga, for some odd reason, is referring to this as the "Hamilton" leather. 

I've always loved the Caribou (pebbled) leather in addition to the Camel (Cameau), which was used for the Aviator and Bowler ('07) bags.  While they start off more stiff than the Chevre/Agneau, over time .. with wear, the leather becomes buttery soft and scrumptious!  A lot of folks felt that the use of this leather was somewhat sacrilegious, but given my experience with the other Balenciaga leathers, I just know that this leather will become just as scrumptious as the Caribou and Cameau leathers!  

So, here she is .. my *2010 Holiday Hamilton Bordeaux mGGH Velo*!!! 










As you can see, my little kitty "Coco" also likes her Mommy's bag!


----------



## MAGJES

Love both the new Velo and the Kitty!


----------



## erinleigh

Wow... what an amazing collection of Bals!! 
Thanks CeeJay for chronicling these beauties


----------



## CeeJay

I've been doing some re-arranging in the house (namely - summer clothes into storage; winter clothes brought out - depressing).  ANYHOW .. I realized that I never posted my *2007 Anthracite RH PT*!!! [still in the collection].  

Of course, Anthra is now a staple in the Balenciaga offering, but it's interesting to see that the "original" (2007) had much more of a green/blue undertone to it than the current Anthra bags.  Again, being the 'weirdo' that I am (at least to the other folks), I actually prefer the 2007 color versus the more grey/blue Anthra.  





The leather on this bag is INSANE; gorgeous Chevre leather!


----------



## chowlover2

Coco is so cute with your bag. I just discovered your "Boobie" thread and I am still drooling. I LOVE those rogue pods!


----------



## minuet

keep adding up more bbags!! I love your beeeee


----------



## akasza

im am not a fan of balenciaga but your collection make impression. but I love your cat!!!


----------



## Prinz

balenciaga is de best


----------



## lalalatrisha

Amazing collection!


----------



## ashleylv

Unreal! I am in love with them all


----------



## Belle14

I know this reply is a bit late, but SO in love with your collection!!! May need your advice for my next purchase since you seem to be a BBag expert!


----------



## ochels

am loviiing your collection!!!  as a red lover myself i'd almost fainted looking at your coquelicot-sang-rubisse-tomato collections!! ..i'd love to join your cult


----------



## kamchin

Wow! Wowwwwww! I must have said "wow" a hundred times as I browsed through ur collection! Awesome collection u have got CeeJay!!!


----------



## Fallen_Star

this. thread. is. amazing. your collection is gorgeous! i think i just found my new happy place.


----------



## ucsfmd

DAMN!. I can't help but compute how much money in the thousands ...


----------



## lilyluvsfashion

Adoring the "yellow city" color, so vibrant!


----------



## CeeJay

A new 2012 addition from the Holiday "Hamilton" (Balenciaga's name for the leather) Line.  The leather is actually Chevre, but similar to the Hermes Togo leather.  2012 also introduced the smaller "giant" hardware, that Balenciaga is referring to as 'G12' (apparently since the size is 12mm).  This pic is taken directly out of the bag; I will post more pics when I have broken it in .. 'cos the leather gets softer & smooshier over time!!  

The 2012 *Gris Poivre mGSH Hamilton Part-Time*!!


----------



## timberton21

Love the look of the 2012 Hamilton leather and the new more petite hardware!  Keep us apprised of how it breaks in.


----------



## Happy Luppy

WOW!!!!! 

Your Bal collection is soooo amazing! You're very lucky! PT is my favourite Bal style as well and seeing your collection makes me green with envy!


----------



## Samia

Wow! Great new addition!


----------



## purses & pugs

For some reason I haven't seen this thread until now... I have been thinking "why on earth haven't CeeJay made a collection thread?!" but you did a zillion years ago and I must have been blind

I'm not sure what to say other than WOW!!! I knew you had a fantastic collection, but to actually see all your goodies (an ex-goodies) is simply amazing Only thing I missed is a mod pic or two, hopefully you'll share that with us sometime!


----------



## CeeJay

purses & pugs said:


> For some reason I haven't seen this thread until now... I have been thinking "why on earth haven't CeeJay made a collection thread?!" but you did a zillion years ago and I must have been blind
> 
> I'm not sure what to say other than WOW!!! I knew you had a fantastic collection, but to actually see all your goodies (an ex-goodies) is simply amazing Only thing I missed is a mod pic or two, hopefully you'll share that with us sometime!



Aw .. *P&P* .. thank you so much; that's a great compliment coming from you!!  I just love your blog, wish I had the time to do something like that (although it would be heavy on the Jewelry & Handbags!).


----------



## hunniesochic

WOW assortment of colors...reminds me a BAL rainbow. All beautiful!


----------



## KayuuKathey

amazing amazing collection!


----------



## CeeJay

Finally! .. some updates to the thread!!!  

In 2005 (Pre-Spring collection), Balenciaga created a color called "*Dolma*" .. which was a nice medium Olive color (not as much of a yellow undertone as the 2004 Khaki).  

In 2008 S/S, Balenciaga introduced a similar colored called "*Vert Thyme*" (Sage Green).  Even though these 2 colors were introduced many years/seasons apart, the colors are so close .. that one would think that they are the same!  

'Lo & behold .. my *'08 Vert Thyme City* with the *'05 Dolma Boobie* (both still in the collection!): 

sorry for the dark picture! ... 






Look at the leather on this bag ... SCRUMPTIOUS, fluffy, thick & chewy!!


----------



## CeeJay

Staying in the Green family, I'm not usually inclined to carry a Green bag as it's not a color that I normally wear.  However, when I saw this *2010 Cypress RGGH Part-Time*, I thought .. "well, need to get some MORE green in my wardrobe!!!"  Still in the collection ... 




 
This bag also has fab leather .. check it out!


----------



## CeeJay

Living in a colder climate, means that you generally have 2 wardrobes .. "cold" weather clothes/colors and "warm" weather clothes/colors. 

Certain colors (like Red), I wear all year long .. but Turquoise (which I also love) is one of those colors that (for me) .. really fits into the "warm" seasons (especially if you have a Tan!).  

When I saw this bag, I just fell in love with the color .. and the leather was just superb!  A *2011 Bleu Paon GSH City* (alas - no longer in the collection):


----------



## love4hermes

Totally need a group shot!!!!! SO MANY OF THEM!!!!!  Beautiful collection, though many of the bags look so alike. :weird:


----------



## kamchin

CeeJay said:


> Living in a colder climate, means that you generally have 2 wardrobes .. "cold" weather clothes/colors and "warm" weather clothes/colors.
> 
> Certain colors (like Red), I wear all year long .. but Turquoise (which I also love) is one of those colors that (for me) .. really fits into the "warm" seasons (especially if you have a Tan!).
> 
> When I saw this bag, I just fell in love with the color .. and the leather was just superb!  A *2011 Bleu Paon GSH City* (alas - no longer in the collection):


OH YEAH! I am proud owner of Cee Jay's Bleu Paon GSH City!
I bought it the second I saw it on Bonanza and I LOVE LOVE LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## chowlover2

I'm so jealous!:greengrin:


----------



## CeeJay

kamchin said:


> OH YEAH! I am proud owner of Cee Jay's Bleu Paon GSH City!
> I bought it the second I saw it on Bonanza and I LOVE LOVE LOVE IT!!!!



Thanks *kamchin*; I know it went to someone who is really going to cherish it (and use it)!!!  YEAH!!


----------



## CeeJay

Some more oldies .. I've always loved my GGH bags (yeah - I guess I'm more of a bling-a-ding-ding gal than not!).  Anyhow, when I saw this combo .. and especially the chewy/distressed leather on this baby .. HAD TO HAVE IT!!!  A *2008 Sky Blue GGH Part-Time*; still in the collection!! 





Look at this nummie leather!!!


----------



## CeeJay

A fairly recent addition to the collection .. a *2011 Dark Knight RGGH* Part-Time.  While I'm not opposed to the new mini-Giant HW, I must say that I will miss the 'real' Giant HW and sincerely hope that Balenciaga re-thinks its elimination!


----------



## CeeJay

.. here's a better pic of the Cypress RGGH Part-Time; I'm really lovin' this color!!


----------



## chowlover2

The cypress is a great color for spring!


----------



## travelerscloset

The leather texture of the City seems so chewy!  Amazing....



CeeJay said:


> Finally! .. some updates to the thread!!!
> 
> In 2005 (Pre-Spring collection), Balenciaga created a color called "*Dolma*" .. which was a nice medium Olive color (not as much of a yellow undertone as the 2004 Khaki).
> 
> In 2008 S/S, Balenciaga introduced a similar colored called "*Vert Thyme*" (Sage Green). Even though these 2 colors were introduced many years/seasons apart, the colors are so close .. that one would think that they are the same!
> 
> 'Lo & behold .. my *'08 Vert Thyme City* with the *'05 Dolma Boobie* (both still in the collection!):
> 
> sorry for the dark picture! ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the leather on this bag ... SCRUMPTIOUS, fluffy, thick & chewy!!


----------



## kamchin

CeeJay said:


> Thanks *kamchin*; I know it went to someone who is really going to cherish it (and use it)!!! YEAH!!


 

THANK YOU!!! THANK YOU!!! I am waiting for the Official Spring (Spring forward) to bring this baby out! I even have a NEW top to go with it!!!


----------



## yanyanlovable

*Thanx for sharing ur collection , I envy ladies who can afford to buy several colors of B Bags, expensive bags. I only got one balenciaga part time giant hardware, and I seldom use it. I dont want it to get old and dirty he he he.*


----------



## bella.ngotang

omg...i would die to have your collection !!!!!

I'm just started collecting a Bal collection,any advice? :x 


sincerely impresseddddd


----------



## chowlover2

I definitely am lusting for a green Bal now!


----------



## bella.ngotang

ah.you also should do a family pic (if you did let me know since i couldnt see it in the post,or i missed it?:/)


----------



## phoebe.bqueen

Lovely colors! Love your little bal charm on the lizard skin


----------



## ceedoan

CeeJay - coming from a bal newbie... can i just say that i literally had to pick my jaw off the floor after each page of this thread??!??!?!! WOW!!!!!!! i'm in a tizzy and i don't know what to do with myself right now!!  i've been doing my research and i have to say my two fav styles are the twiggy and the PT's - i LOVE LOVE LOVE your PT collection, esp the ones with GIANT hw!!! i didn't like it at first either... thought it was too "in your face" but now i'm obsessed!!! the RH is great, but the GH....  my first PT has to have GH!! btw, where do u find these amazing coveted PT's?!??!!


----------



## miah100

Your collection is AMAZING!!!!


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

Your new additions are beautiful!


----------



## suky

Gorgeous bag collection, CeeJay  ... Hope Balenciaga are taking note. Bags like these prove how seriously they need to bring back the GH !


----------



## CeeJay

Thank you all for your wonderful comments; as you can all see .. I truly love my Bal bags!!  

A bag that has been on the "Holy Grail" list for some time ('cos I just  *RED*), was a Rubisse GGH Part-Time!  FINALLY, after a 2 year wait, I was able to get one .. "pre-loved" .. but still in pretty great condition!!  Here she is .. and *will NEVER* leave my collection!!!  She looks more "pinky" in the pic below; in general, Rubisse was a deep red with definitely blue undertones .. a "classic" Red!


----------



## CeeJay

ceedoan said:


> CeeJay - coming from a bal newbie... can i just say that i literally had to pick my jaw off the floor after each page of this thread??!??!?!! WOW!!!!!!! i'm in a tizzy and i don't know what to do with myself right now!!  i've been doing my research and i have to say my two fav styles are the twiggy and the PT's - i LOVE LOVE LOVE your PT collection, esp the ones with GIANT hw!!! i didn't like it at first either... thought it was too "in your face" but now i'm obsessed!!! the RH is great, but the GH....  my first PT has to have GH!! btw, where do u find these amazing coveted PT's?!??!!



Thanks *ceedoan*; yes .. it's funny, a lot of folks didn't like the Giant Hardware when it was first introduced, but then there were also those that loved it from the start .. and that was the impetus for them becoming interested in Balenciaga!!! 

With the introduction of the new "mini" Giant Hardware (referred to as 'G12', a lot of folks have expressed disappointment .. and don't want to buy Bal bags anymore.  I have always found that when Balenciaga introduces a new style, it usually takes a 'season' for people to become used to it, and I do think that folks will finally come around to the mGH.  However, that being said, I also wish that Balenciaga won't completely discontinue the GIANT HARDWARE .. and indeed, they have already announced that they will have some special edition Giant Hardware bags available in the Balenciaga boutiques very soon (May).  Looking forward to a Dark Violet GGH PT - YUM!!!


----------



## chowlover2

She's a beautiful bag CeeJay, the GGH really pops on the red! Love it!


----------



## CeeJay

I've recently taken some better pictures of some of my Metallic bags, so without further adieu .. here are: 



*2004/2005 - Magenta Metallic City*!  What's really interesting about the original Metallic Collection, was that the hardware was "painted" the same color as the leather.  Cool - but somewhat problematic in that it would chip off (I've been lucky on that front .. probably because I've used them sparingly!).  

2005 - Pewter Metallic City!  From the 2005 Metallic Collection, the "painted" HW was replaced by Silver HW .. and the Pewter had more "pink" undertones .. gorgeous!! 

ENJOY!!!


----------



## Katiesmama

Wow.....your metallics are eye-popping!   Until i joined Purseforum I didn't even know about Balenciaga.   Now, the City bag is one of the two or three at the top of my list.  When the time comes, I'm sure it'll be pre-loved and probably black, but I can't wait!!  Thanks for sharing your beautiful collection.


----------



## chowlover2

The pink is pretty, but the pewter really pops for me. Oh Cee-Jay, another one to add to my want list.


----------



## kamchin

WOW....this is so beautiful!!!! Good hunt!!!!!!!!!!!



CeeJay said:


> Thank you all for your wonderful comments; as you can all see .. I truly love my Bal bags!!
> 
> A bag that has been on the "Holy Grail" list for some time ('cos I just  *RED*), was a Rubisse GGH Part-Time! FINALLY, after a 2 year wait, I was able to get one .. "pre-loved" .. but still in pretty great condition!! Here she is .. and *will NEVER* leave my collection!!! She looks more "pinky" in the pic below; in general, Rubisse was a deep red with definitely blue undertones .. a "classic" Red!


----------



## FreeJ

I am so impressed and amazed by your collection!  Balenciaga should hire you as a consultant!  So, I have to ask... Is there one that you consider THE favorite?


----------



## CeeJay

FreeJ said:


> I am so impressed and amazed by your collection!  Balenciaga should hire you as a consultant!  So, I have to ask... Is there one that you consider THE favorite?



Ooooh boy, that's pretty hard .. it would likely be my "pristine" 2007 Tomato GSH Part-Time (I actually have 2 of them) even though I typically prefer the GGH hardware!  The reason why I'm picking this bag is because: 


The color is a "true" Red 

The leather is OUTSTANDING; super smooshy, soft & chewy! 

The GSH is a great contrast to the leather 

That being said, I do love the non-Chevre leathers, specifically the Caribou and Calfskin (Bowler bags).  I love the "classic" style, but I also dig some of the more "experimental" styles that Balenciaga has come up with over the years (although some others are truly FUG!) .


----------



## Masterchee

CeeJay said:


> Ahhh .. now we're talking!  The coup-de-grace; the original "Le Dix" Gold Label gorgeous, yummy Flat Brass First!!!   _***Still in the collection!!***_


This is what I'm talking about! Sexiest bag alive.


----------



## amandacasey

Beautiful collection!!


----------



## CeeJay

I know .. it's been a while (been super busy in work); wanted to post some "oldies" and "newbies"!  Still have quite a few more to do as well! 

An "oldie" .. but a major league goodie .. the *'06 Spring/Summer INK*!!!  INK was a beautiful mix of dark Navy with slight purple/black undertones (kind of the predecessor to the loved Officier!).


----------



## CeeJay

As most who have read through this thread have probably realized, I'm crazy about the color RED!!!  I'm especially crazy about the color Coquelicot; a 'true' Red with zero undertones.  I already have the Coquelicot RH Part-Time and RGGH Part-Time; thought I would try the new mGSH Part-Time .. and here she is: 

*2012 Coquelicot mGSH Part-Time*!


----------



## CeeJay

In 2012, Balenciaga released a "limited edition" Dark Violet *Gold Hardware* bag.  Well, I had the original '07 Violet (Grape) GGH PT, but stupidly sold it (still kicking myself for that!).  

Anyhow, I do also have the *'07 Violet GSH Part-Time* .. she's below and still in the collection!!  This is true CHEVRE perfection .. look at that leather!!!  Personally, I think '07 was one of the best years for leather (although '05 was also very good)!


----------



## CeeJay

.. and here's the *2012 Dark Violet GGH Part-Time* (still in her box; promise to get better pics!):


----------



## AJ1025

Holy smokes, CeeJay, the Ink and the GGH DV are seriously blowing my mind !!  Can't believe I missed these when you posted them- gorgeous additions, all:worthy:.


----------



## tinad2004

i love your whole collection! stunning! love all the yellow bal's


----------



## Sincerelycass11

CeeJay said:
			
		

> '04 Yellow City with Pewter Hardware ... GORGEOUS leather on this bag; great saturation of color in pristine condition.  Alas .. it's now in someone else's collection ...



So beautiful!! My fave by far, especially for the season!!


----------



## joarcsp

hi Ceejay,
i cant help but miss the leather covered hardware... do you not like that?
could you post pics if any?
thank you!


----------



## faye86

OMG CeeJay!!! You make me scream!!! Amazing Bal collections...I'm just started to collect those amazing babies. Maybe I can ask your favor next time before getting the new one. Love love love your collection soooo much!!!


----------



## MarieG

AMAZING collection, darling! I'm out of words! You have impeccable taste! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## swimmingpooleye

This thread is an education. Wonderful to witness the passion and knowledge of a true collector. I will definitely come back and refer to your posts in future.


----------



## Renate_

WOW!!! I have no words... Your collection is amazing! :urock:


----------



## canthavenuf

Dreaming about the 2008 coral and lizard black city... Such a lucky girl!


----------



## joarcsp

Ceejay
thanks for taking the time to post all the pics! I really enjoy looking at your blog 
Its much much better than any catalogue!
I have never been into luxury bags but jus appreciate good leather. 
I have been searching long for the dream bag & finally got my first B bag & its a brogue...
I do wonder, why do you not have any brogues??


----------



## DonnaHawk

Hi CeeJay...I am also new to BBags...I am loving them and your experience has helped me so much.
I went on the website and was nothing but confused...your collection and explanations have been my go to helping me buy a few BBags of my very own.

Thank you and please DONT stop

May I add your collections past, present and ideas for the future...is TDF



Aluxe said:


> Ahhh...
> 
> Ceejay, I'm new to bbags but your comments, experience and collection have been a great help!


----------



## prettyneurotic

sweet collection


----------



## poupee

That Lizard Anniv bag is everything I dream about . Your collection is lovely, want that Rouge and Yellow City.


----------



## MegumiX

wow. you'e a true Balenciaga Fan 

Love viewing your colourful collection!!


----------



## momochan

I'm new to Bal and I just got to see this thread. What can I say??!! Your collection is a dream! One of a kind collection! 

Thru your pics, I have also got to know and see the leathers Bal has been using for their bags. 

Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## Flip88

The more I look at your collection the more I love it! The lizard is especially beautiful.


----------



## Leona Helmsley

I've never seen so many lovely Bal's in one place.



What a amazing collection you have.


----------



## knics33

Just got through the entire thread and am AMAZED - fantastic collection hun!! And thank you for taking the time and energy to post .


----------



## AntoinetteJ

you have a great collection!


----------



## maddy808

Amazing collection, thanks for sharing


----------



## renee_nyc

What a beautiful collection!  I am especially jealous of your Matelase bags and your Blue Fluo.


----------



## mita

Amazing collections Ceejay...i'm a new bal fanatic after i bought my first town bag early this year, not looking around for other brands anymore...you make my wishlist getting longer and longer


----------



## CeeJay

Haven't posted bags in a bit .. so, it's time for more!!  

I always wanted one of the Riva bags, specifically because the leather was supposed to be just outstanding .. Calfskin versus the Chevre or Lambskin (Agneau) currently being used. 

Well, let me tell you .. the leather is truly OUTSTANDING on these bags; unbelievable soft & smooshy .. yet durable!!  The Bleu Roi Velo below has become my favorite bag .. words cannot express how much I love this bag!!! 

Also love the extras; the silver hardware and the "brogue"-like detailing all over the bag!!  Below are my 2 Riva Bags: 

1)  Bleu Roi Riva Velo: 






2) Tan/Camel Riva City


----------



## CeeJay

Another "oldie", but a major-league goodie!!!!  

A 2001 "Le Dix" (gold label) - 1st season *Chocolate* leather First with the flat brass hardware and the gorgeous (and EXTREMELY durable) Caribou leather!  These babies are a must for a Balenciaga collector!! 






Here's the label:


----------



## CeeJay

More to come later !!


----------



## chowlover2

CeeJay said:
			
		

> Haven't posted bags in a bit .. so, it's time for more!!
> 
> I always wanted one of the Riva bags, specifically because the leather was supposed to be just outstanding .. Calfskin versus the Chevre or Lambskin (Agneau) currently being used.
> 
> Well, let me tell you .. the leather is truly OUTSTANDING on these bags; unbelievable soft & smooshy .. yet durable!!  The Bleu Roi Velo below has become my favorite bag .. words cannot express how much I love this bag!!!
> 
> Also love the extras; the silver hardware and the "brogue"-like detailing all over the bag!!  Below are my 2 Riva Bags:
> 
> 1)  Bleu Roi Riva Velo:
> 
> 2) Tan/Camel Riva City



They are absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## kamchin

CeeJay said:


> Haven't posted bags in a bit .. so, it's time for more!!
> 
> I always wanted one of the Riva bags, specifically because the leather was supposed to be just outstanding .. Calfskin versus the Chevre or Lambskin (Agneau) currently being used.
> 
> Well, let me tell you .. the leather is truly OUTSTANDING on these bags; unbelievable soft & smooshy .. yet durable!! The Bleu Roi Velo below has become my favorite bag .. words cannot express how much I love this bag!!!
> 
> Also love the extras; the silver hardware and the "brogue"-like detailing all over the bag!! Below are my 2 Riva Bags:
> 
> 1) Bleu Roi Riva Velo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2) Tan/Camel Riva City


 

All these new to u? Wow, CeeJay.....they are gorgeous especially the Blue Roi!!!!!!
I was tempting to get one but.....just didn't see much refence around!!!!
Nice.....!!!!!!!


----------



## kamchin

CeeJay said:


> More to come later !!


 
"More to come later"?....I can tell, u have been BAD lately!!!!!
Can't wait to see what else u got!!!!!!!

Thanks for sharing!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ycyap

Never been interested much in Bal. Didnt even know they came in different type of studs! After looking at ur amazing photos......I think I NEED ...A FEW......lol. You Are very bad influence!


----------



## Glamouricious

Wonderful collection!


----------



## ionaa123

CeeJay said:


> More to come later !!



CeeJay,
What a fab collection may I ask how your Hamilton is breaking in. I recently purchased a PT but I just havn't fallen in love with her, I am an oldie fan but wanted something new with GSH (mgsh) maybe need to just get her out to soften her up? as soon as I heard the hamilton was chevre leather I needed to add one to my collection, I think I expected it to be more like the previous chevre. Your comments/recent pik would be fab


----------



## DonnaHawk

Love the new additions ....I look forward to your updates, this is one of my favorite threads.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Wow what a collection! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## BB Bagaholic

Love these Balenciaga's


----------



## mushashi415

very nice collection


----------



## lovely64

Wonderful collection!


----------



## Nateirelav

CeeJay said:
			
		

> Anyone who knows me, knows that I'm wild for the color RED!!  Well, at the end of 2004, Balenciaga came out with it's first line of "Metallics" .. the '04/05 HOLIDAY Metallics collection!  What was really interesting about this collection, was that the hardware was painted the same color as the leather (including the inside tag)!  I loved this collection, and had/have the following:
> 
> 1)  Rouge Metallic City - sold (a major "page-fault" on my part!)
> 
> 2)  Magenta Metallic City - still in the collection
> 
> 3)  Orange Metallic City - still in the collection (will take photos soon, but in the meantime .. here's the Orange Shoulder that I used to have!)



Omg!! I am soooooo envious of your lovely lovely collection, as a beginner, I am so thankful for your "education"! I'm definitely a Bal convert!


----------



## pennybear

OMG!!! What a big FAN of Balenciaga!!! I really enjoy your collection!!!


----------



## Just Violet

OMG!!! I'm almost speechless!!! You are the Goddess of all us bal-addicted!!! You own and have owned a great and various quantity of wonderful bags!!! Congrats and thanks for sharing!! This thread turns a Bad day into a great day!!


----------



## Mandiixo

Amazing bags!


----------



## stephci

how many bags to you have????????????


----------



## CeeJay

I actually have quite a few more to post, but one bone-head mistake I made a long time ago was selling my Mogano GGH Part-Time.  Managed to recently find another .. albeit, missing it's strap & mirror, but given that I also have 2 Mogano Cities .. I just used one of the straps and mirrors .. and VOILA .. the "improved" *Mogano GGH PT*!!!  This is a classic 2007 bag .. LOOK AT THIS LEATHER!!!  Yummy, smooshy, thick & chewy .. YUMM-O!!


----------



## chowlover2

CeeJay said:


> I actually have quite a few more to post, but one bone-head mistake I made a long time ago was selling my Mogano GGH Part-Time. Managed to recently find another .. albeit, missing it's strap & mirror, but given that I also have 2 Mogano Cities .. I just used one of the straps and mirrors .. and VOILA .. the "improved" *Mogano GGH PT*!!! This is a classic 2007 bag .. LOOK AT THIS LEATHER!!! Yummy, smooshy, thick & chewy .. YUMM-O!!


That is one gorgeous bag CeeJay! Why do you sell a bag? Are they too close in color to another, or a size that doesn't work?


----------



## CeeJay

chowlover2 said:


> That is one gorgeous bag CeeJay! Why do you sell a bag? Are they too close in color to another, or a size that doesn't work?



Oftentimes, it's because I have a similar bag (I also have the Cafe GGH PT).  However, I then find that I really miss then because the leather is so superb .. and I'm really all about the leather with Balenciaga bags!


----------



## CeeJay

Another gorgeous specimen from the awesome '07 Leather collection, is the *Vert Fonce GSH PT*!  Vert Fonce is a gorgeous Olive/Brown .. and yet again, the leather is TDF .. thick, chewy and gorgeously distressed.  Seriously .. 2007 was THE YEAR for leather (IMO)!!


----------



## CeeJay

Here's a good comparison shot of: 
-> Left:  Vert Fonce 
-> Right: '05 Olive City 

Both .. wonderful colors and FAB leather!


----------



## CeeJay

.. and another comparison shot, this time: 
-> Left:  '05 Olive City 
-> Right: '07 Mogano GGH PT


----------



## chowlover2

I love that Magano leather, another bag to add to my wish list...


----------



## CeeJay

chowlover2 said:


> I love that Magano leather, another bag to add to my wish list...



Oh yeah .. Mogano is the bomb; a great color and the leather was consistently like this .. just SUPERB!!  

I was in Italy when the '07 F/W colors came out, and I will never forget being in a boutique in Arezzo .. drooling over all these bags with the B-E-S-T leather ever!!!  I so wanted a Mogano bag, but the H/B said "no way - you've spent too much $$$" (BOO-HISS on him!).  So, initially .. I missed out, but I just played the waiting game and voila, now have 3 Mogano bags!  2 Cities and then the Part-Time!


----------



## chowlover2

CeeJay said:


> Oh yeah .. Mogano is the bomb; a great color and the leather was consistently like this .. just SUPERB!!
> 
> I was in Italy when the '07 F/W colors came out, and I will never forget being in a boutique in Arezzo .. drooling over all these bags with the B-E-S-T leather ever!!! I so wanted a Mogano bag, but the H/B said "no way - you've spent too much $$$" (BOO-HISS on him!). So, initially .. I missed out, but I just played the waiting game and voila, now have 3 Mogano bags! 2 Cities and then the Part-Time!


Hubby should have let you have your way the first time!  When will men learn not to get in the way of a woman and her handbag wants?


----------



## timmian

Wow! Just LOVE admiring your gorgeous bags, CeeJay. Definitely purse porn  I do have a question, though. Somewhere along the way you mentioned a Balenciaga OUTLET!!?? in Italy,I think. Did I get that right? I'm going to Italy in the fall and, if it really exists and is worth the trip, I WILL go there, with your info. Thanks


----------



## elenash

beautiful collection....i love them all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CeeJay

chowlover2 said:


> Hubby should have let you have your way the first time!  When will men learn not to get in the way of a woman and her handbag wants?



*TELL ME ABOUT IT!!! * Different trip; different City (Milan) .. saw the Officine Panerai watch and LOVED it.  At the time it was around $2k; should have freakin' bought it .. because now they START at $10k!  I keep on reminding him of this fact!


----------



## CeeJay

timmian said:


> Wow! Just LOVE admiring your gorgeous bags, CeeJay. Definitely purse porn  I do have a question, though. Somewhere along the way you mentioned a Balenciaga OUTLET!!?? in Italy,I think. Did I get that right? I'm going to Italy in the fall and, if it really exists and is worth the trip, I WILL go there, with your info. Thanks



Not really an "outlet" per se; at "The Mall" in Incisa (outside of Florence), there is a store which carries Balenciaga in addition to Stella McCartney, Alexander McQueen, etc.  Can't remember the name off the top of my head.  If you look up "The Mall" on the Internet, you will find it.  

Now, that being said .. it is highly unlikely that you will find any Motorcycle bags there.  They sell too well for the store to have them, but they could have some other styles .. oftentimes, those that don't sell too well.  In the past, I used to scoop up tons of accessories there .. the Planets/Boobies, wallets, etc. - but again, there is oftentimes not much there.  It's still worth the trip though, because "The Mall" also has a plethora of other *outlet* stores such as:  Gucci, Loro Piano, Giorgio Armani (picked up a herringbone blazer there that was $3k retail at Bloomingdales; I got it for $300!!!).  My favorite store is also there -- Bottega Veneta; although .. the prices are still up there! 

Have fun & good luck!!


----------



## CeeJay

One of the best combinations ever, was the gorgeous 2007 Sandstone (Argyle) and GGH.  Like all of the 2007 leather, the leather on the Sandstone is gorgeous, thick & chewy and nicely distressed.  Here's my *2007 Sandstone GGH Part-Time*!


----------



## CeeJay

A gorgeous color from 2009, was Officier .. a dark Navy blue with definite purple undertones.  The only problem IMO .. with this color was the fading; it just seems to fade very easily.  

Here's my *2009 Officer RH Part-Time*, with an interesting similar color "mini-City" charm in 2011 Dark Knight!!  Pretty close, huh?!?!


----------



## timmian

Appreciate the info, CeeJay! Definitely sounds as if it's worth a trip!


CeeJay said:


> Not really an "outlet" per se; at "The Mall" in Incisa (outside of Florence), there is a store which carries Balenciaga in addition to Stella McCartney, Alexander McQueen, etc.  Can't remember the name off the top of my head.  If you look up "The Mall" on the Internet, you will find it.
> 
> Now, that being said .. it is highly unlikely that you will find any Motorcycle bags there.  They sell too well for the store to have them, but they could have some other styles .. oftentimes, those that don't sell too well.  In the past, I used to scoop up tons of accessories there .. the Planets/Boobies, wallets, etc. - but again, there is oftentimes not much there.  It's still worth the trip though, because "The Mall" also has a plethora of other *outlet* stores such as:  Gucci, Loro Piano, Giorgio Armani (picked up a herringbone blazer there that was $3k retail at Bloomingdales; I got it for $300!!!).  My favorite store is also there -- Bottega Veneta; although .. the prices are still up there!
> 
> Have fun & good luck!!


----------



## DonnaHawk

Enjoying your thread again


----------



## fruitbingo

love all the colors, especially red and yellow


----------



## pinkelephant721

CeeJay said:


> A fairly recent addition to the collection .. a *2011 Dark Knight RGGH* Part-Time.  While I'm not opposed to the new mini-Giant HW, I must say that I will miss the 'real' Giant HW and sincerely hope that Balenciaga re-thinks its elimination!


I have the Dark Knight with RGGH too but in the City!  Fantastic combo! :greengrin:


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

i thought I had a lot of BBags until I read this thread from the beginning.
Understanding that you sold and bought throughout the years, What is your total bbag count?
How do you store all of your lovely bags?


----------



## CeeJay

cookielvs!bags5 said:


> i thought I had a lot of BBags until I read this thread from the beginning.
> Understanding that you sold and bought throughout the years, What is your total bbag count?
> How do you store all of your lovely bags?



If I revealed the total count, someone would likely have me COMMITTED !!!!  I've been paring down though; with a move across country coming up, I can't be taking up 1/2 of the moving van with my bags!


----------



## Happy Luppy

*CeeJay* I envy your Bal collection! 
You're truly a Bbag fan :worthy:


----------



## MrsPPS

Oh wow, CeeJay, what an absolutely breathtaking collection!  I was contemplating a Bal for my next bag, but this thread has absolutely convinced me that I *have* to have one!    Thank you for taking the time to post all these beauties.


----------



## clevercat

CeeJay said:


> A new 2012 addition from the Holiday "Hamilton" (Balenciaga's name for the leather) Line. The leather is actually Chevre, but similar to the Hermes Togo leather. 2012 also introduced the smaller "giant" hardware, that Balenciaga is referring to as 'G12' (apparently since the size is 12mm). This pic is taken directly out of the bag; I will post more pics when I have broken it in .. 'cos the leather gets softer & smooshier over time!!
> 
> The 2012 *Gris Poivre mGSH Hamilton Part-Time*!!


 
Going through this thread is such a nice way to spend a lazy Sunday morning...
CeeJay - how have you found this bag, as it breaks in? Curious, as I am thinking of breaking away from traditional Bal for a while (I've looked at other brands, but I just can't do it!)....this style and colour really appeal to me.


----------



## Ange-

OMG! That was quite a journey! What an amazing collection.


----------



## Maddy luv

fabulous, that's an amazing collection
looking an your tread is just like looking in a balenciaga history book from 2001 until now,


----------



## Maddy luv

that's a very beautiful trip in Bbal world.
thx


----------



## sunsprite

Wow!  CeeJay, thanks for that amazing tour of Balenciaga motorcycle bags by way of your collection.  All of them just gorgeous!


----------



## Caramelita

You have an AMAZING collection I must say! I really like the oldies ('01 - '04). Would be wonderful to see them all together


----------



## CeePee08

Thanks for sharing! Lovely Balenciaga bags you have! I'm just starting my collection!


----------



## ThriftyChickB

CeeJay said:


> '04 Yellow City with Pewter Hardware ... GORGEOUS leather on this bag; great saturation of color in pristine condition. _*Alas .. it's now in someone else's collection ... *_


 

If you do not mind me asking, where did you purchase this? The color is stunning and I think I might go find myself one . (If my boyfriend allows my addiction to spread, our apartment will be filled to the brim with purses )


----------



## CeeJay

cookielvs!bags5 said:


> i thought I had a lot of BBags until I read this thread from the beginning.
> Understanding that you sold and bought throughout the years, What is your total bbag count?
> How do you store all of your lovely bags?



Oh, that's a highly kept secret :giggles:!!!  'Cos, if the H/B ever found out the total number, he would likely have me committed!  Let's just say that at one time, I had a total of over 150 Balenciaga items (including all accessories, wallets, etc.).  However, over time, I have sold quite a few of the Cities as I just can't fit all my 'stuff' into them (with the exception of my prized Red's!).  

Now .. shhhhhh .. can't tell, or I'll have to kill 'ya:lolots:!!!


----------



## CeeJay

clevercat said:


> Going through this thread is such a nice way to spend a lazy Sunday morning...
> CeeJay - how have you found this bag, as it breaks in? Curious, as I am thinking of breaking away from traditional Bal for a while (I've looked at other brands, but I just can't do it!)....this style and colour really appeal to me.



The Hamilton leather is AMAZING!!!  It just gets softer & softer over time, and the pieces that I have that I got in the beginning .. still don't see any wear at all!  Truly amazing .. reminds me more of the "oldie" leather.  I highly recommend it!


----------



## CeeJay

Those of you who have followed this thread from the beginning, probably remember my gorgeous '08 Coral GGH PT.  I regretted the sale of the bag, but 'lo and behold, in one of my "past-Midnight" trolling on the Internet, I came across yet another *'08 Coral GGH PT*!!!  So, while a little faded on the front (put some Honey Leather on it to bring up the color), it's b-a-a-a-c-k!!!


----------



## chowlover2

CeeJay said:


> Those of you who have followed this thread from the beginning, probably remember my gorgeous '08 Coral GGH PT. I regretted the sale of the bag, but 'lo and behold, in one of my "past-Midnight" trolling on the Internet, I came across yet another *'08 Coral GGH PT*!!! So, while a little faded on the front (put some Honey Leather on it to bring up the color), it's b-a-a-a-c-k!!!


Gorgeous! CeeJay, you really need to have a room just for your Bals when you move West!


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

CeeJay said:


> Oh, that's a highly kept secret :giggles:!!!  'Cos, if the H/B ever found out the total number, he would likely have me committed!  Let's just say that at one time, I had a total of over 150 Balenciaga items (including all accessories, wallets, etc.).  However, over time, I have sold quite a few of the Cities as I just can't fit all my 'stuff' into them (with the exception of my prized Red's!).
> 
> Now .. shhhhhh .. can't tell, or I'll have to kill 'ya:lolots:!!!


wowza, thought I had alot! Good to know that you are putting them to go use though!
Which one is your all time favorite? Pic?


----------



## susa

I simply love this thread
Thanx cee-jay


----------



## molee808

wow... wow... that's all I can say now!!!


----------



## DonnaHawk

Amazing collection....I love to stop by and visit.


----------



## BB4me

CeeJay said:


> Now, for a change of pace .. to something a little newer (don't worry, more "oldies" will be appearing!).  This is the 10-year Anniversary "Lizard" embossed Black City.  This has quickly become one of my all-time fav bags because the leather just gets softer & yummier over time.  I've also pictured it with it's "baby" 10-year Anniversary Lizard Mini-Mini First (MMF)!!  _***Still in the collection**  *_


And I thought all Bals are equally beautiful.  This bag is beyond scrumptious.  Hope they come out with another, similar version.


----------



## shopla28

SO many gorgeous bags!!! Love!!


----------



## daughtybag

CeeJay said:


> I've recently taken some better pictures of some of my Metallic bags, so without further adieu .. here are:
> 
> 
> 
> *2004/2005 - Magenta Metallic City*!  What's really interesting about the original Metallic Collection, was that the hardware was "painted" the same color as the leather.  Cool - but somewhat problematic in that it would chip off (I've been lucky on that front .. probably because I've used them sparingly!).
> 
> 2005 - Pewter Metallic City!  From the 2005 Metallic Collection, the "painted" HW was replaced by Silver HW .. and the Pewter had more "pink" undertones .. gorgeous!!
> 
> ENJOY!!!



Hi There CeeJay!

You have an amazing collection! Lovely!
I would just like to know if you don't mind my asking how do you take care of your metallic balenciaga handbags? Do you spray or apply any protection before use? Thanks! Have a great day !


----------



## DonnaHawk

Stopping by to say hello and get my b bag fix


----------



## MsAnniiee

Speechless. 
You have an AMAZING collection! I think a lot of Bal fans out there are (including myself) are jealous


----------



## Trainwreck

CeeJay said:


> If I revealed the total count, someone would likely have me COMMITTED !!!!  I've been paring down though; with a move across country coming up, I can't be taking up 1/2 of the moving van with my bags!




You do know that Bal bags pack down really flat!!!
Wonderful collection.


----------



## luvluv

Love your bags! Such a beautiful array of colors!


----------



## Lara Madeleine

Hi - I am new to the Purse Forum.  Ceejay's bal-bag and bag charms collection are superb.  I wish I can have that many.


----------



## Lara Madeleine

Hi Ceejay and part-time lovers - I am planning to get my first part-time.  One question: Because of the design of the bag, do you feel that the bag is lop-sided when you carry it on your shoulder?


----------



## bobobelo

CeeJay said:


> Now, for a change of pace .. to something a little newer (don't worry, more "oldies" will be appearing!).  This is the 10-year Anniversary "Lizard" embossed Black City.  This has quickly become one of my all-time fav bags because the leather just gets softer & yummier over time.  I've also pictured it with it's "baby" 10-year Anniversary Lizard Mini-Mini First (MMF)!!  _***Still in the collection**  *_


the lizard black city is TDF!!!! im really jealous!!!


----------



## bobobelo

Ceejay, i never own a balenciaga before and thinking of having one. I was wondering if you can tell me out of all your collection which one is most comfortable to carry from day to day?  TIA, i love love love your collections!!!


----------



## Gixxer

You are the Queen of Bal!  I went through every page and post, and you single handedly converted me to Bal. I bought one sight unseen because of this thread. The detail you went into was great, and clearly infectious!


----------



## rosine

I coule kill for your collection lol

Lové it!


----------



## DonnaHawk

:greengrin:


----------



## MsBusyBee

Beautiful. Congrats


----------



## kizmit

beyond words........stunning collection!!


----------



## rainneday

I am loving your thread! Violene!!! Oh my


----------



## l.ch.

Your collection is really beautiful. I wish I could fall in love with balenciaga bags too. Unfortunately, when trying to buy one this year, I didn't feel this oomph, when I saw the bags for the first time IRL. So, I couldn't justify spending so much money on a bag, that didn't make my heart stop. Maybe, I was expecting too much, after all the hype?
Anyway, who knows, maybe I find one and then become a convert!  
Enjoy your bags and your life!


----------



## mehrten

Your collection is crazy!!!!!!!! My dream collection!!!!!!!!


----------



## CeeJay

Gosh .. yeah, it's been a long time since I posted anything, primarily since I've been downsizing quite a bit due to my move to the West Coast.  

A bag that I should have posted a long time ago .. perfect for sunny SoCal .. a 2007 White/Blanc (CHEVRE) GGH Part-Time.  Again .. 2007; BEST LEATHER in my book!!


----------



## msoakeley

CeeJay said:


> Gosh .. yeah, it's been a long time since I posted anything, primarily since I've been downsizing quite a bit due to my move to the West Coast.
> 
> A bag that I should have posted a long time ago .. perfect for sunny SoCal .. a 2007 White/Blanc (CHEVRE) GGH Part-Time.  Again .. 2007; BEST LEATHER in my book!!


Ceejay, between Agneau leather and the Hamilton chèvre leather, which would you prefer and which do you think would last a lot longer in the long run? Thx!


----------



## gsweetbunny

Wonderful collection. After seeing all your handbags, I'm seriously considering to purchase one. Thanks for the inspiration


----------



## pinkelephant721

CeeJay said:


> Gosh .. yeah, it's been a long time since I posted anything, primarily since I've been downsizing quite a bit due to my move to the West Coast.
> 
> A bag that I should have posted a long time ago .. perfect for sunny SoCal .. a 2007 White/Blanc (CHEVRE) GGH Part-Time.  Again .. 2007; BEST LEATHER in my book!!


super wrinkly and smooshy leather; i love it! 2007 was definitely the best year by far!!! =D


----------



## babeiixazngrl

nice bags i was going to buy them too but they discontinued the giant hardware  really want them so im looking for a used city if you know anyone! thanks!


----------



## JBenz

Love it!


----------



## CeeJay

msoakeley said:


> Ceejay, between Agneau leather and the Hamilton chèvre leather, which would you prefer and which do you think would last a lot longer in the long run? Thx!



Chevre is definitely my favorite, although .. I also love some of the not-as-used leathers (Camel & Caribou).  Agneau, sadly .. is my least favorite as I find it to be a rather "delicate" leather that can't take wear & tear as much.  

The Hamilton leather is amazing .. very durable!  I've been using some of my Hamilton accessories every day for way over a year now and they are still in really unbelievable condition!  I would highly recommend it .. and it does get softer over time.  I think the initial "put-off" was that it wasn't the usual 'schlumpy' Balenciaga leather, but believe me .. it does soften up quite a bit and is just really beautiful!


----------



## CeeJay

Between the job & getting ready for the big move out West, I've been VERY busy, so haven't posted some golden oldies .. ready?!?! 

1)  2007 Marine - this is CHEVRE leather; and you can tell .. look at that thick, chewy, wonderfully distressed leather.  Seriously, 2007 and early 2008 IMO .. were the BEST years for the leather!!  






2)  2008 Marine! .. yes, I actually have 2 2008 Marine bags .. this one is with the Giant Silver Hardware: 





3)  2008 Marine - but this one with the GGH Hardware!


----------



## CeeJay

babeiixazngrl said:


> nice bags i was going to buy them too but they discontinued the giant hardware  really want them so im looking for a used city if you know anyone! thanks!



Actually, if you look at the Balenciaga.com website, there are still some G12 bags available.  You can also check the various consignment websites for pre-owned bags.  

Also keep an eye out for any special/limited editions that Balenciaga may do; guarantee 'ya .. that it will have the old Giant HW!


----------



## leamb

This is amazing!! Can't believe its my first time seeing this beautiful leather rainbow


----------



## img

Your collection is beyond amazing.  Have you owned any Day or Hobo Day styles?  If so, what are your thoughts on these styles?


----------



## CeeJay

img said:


> Your collection is beyond amazing.  Have you owned any Day or Hobo Day styles?  If so, what are your thoughts on these styles?



No .. never have; I'm not a fan of the Day or Hobo (oh wait .. I did have a very early Hobo .. one of the Flat Brass ones .. but that's it!).


----------



## heaRtB

Wow!! I &#10084;&#10084;&#10084; your B collections &#10084;&#128092;&#10084; AMAZING..&#10084;


----------



## CeeJay

I've paired down the collection quite a bit, but have managed to pick up a few 'new' pieces along the way (most in the Red line - of course!).  

One of my new ALL-TIME favorites .. LOVE, LOVE, LOVE this leather .. is the 2012 Holiday Hamilton Leather Coquelicot with mini Giant Gold HW!  Notice that I also have the accessories to match!


----------



## CeeJay

hrhsunshine said:


> I just love looking at this thread.  The colors are so much fun and the leather on your bags are TDF!
> 
> You've bought and sold several since the beginning.  Can you treat us to perhaps a beautiful Bal family photo?



I'm working on it .. well, actually a clarification .. a "group" shot of all my Red bags!!!!  Mind you, I'm probably going to have to clear out the 2nd bedroom and shoo the cats out, but ...


----------



## CeeJay

*S* .. here's the beginning of a 'group' shot !!!


----------



## CeeJay

clevercat said:


> Going through this thread is such a nice way to spend a lazy Sunday morning...
> CeeJay - how have you found this bag, as it breaks in? Curious, as I am thinking of breaking away from traditional Bal for a while (I've looked at other brands, but I just can't do it!)....this style and colour really appeal to me.



I have to say, I'm a HUGE fan of the Hamilton leather!  Over time, it gets softer and the bag begins to take on the "schlumpy" consistency that one is familiar with the brand.  The difference? .. that the Hamilton leather is significantly sturdier than the current Agneau (which scratches/wears like crazy).  Having just recently gotten the '12 Holiday Hamilton (Red w/ GH), I seriously had to stop myself from using it so much .. I just it to death!!!  I'm seriously considering getting (if I can find it) .. a '12 Black GH City!


----------



## CeeJay

Okay .. here's a test for all you thread fans .. what year is this from?  Hint/Clue .. thick, chewy, distressed leather .. color = Sienna (Tabac)???  






Winner, winner .. Chicken Dinner .. it's the *2007 Fall/Winter Sienna* .. can't you tell by this FAB leather?!?!


----------



## chowlover2

I love the Hamilton leather as well!


----------



## CeeJay

Another example of Balenciaga's ability to create unique colors.  This beauty is from the 2005 Pre-Fall collection and was called "*Calcaire*" which translates to limestone in English.  Not sure that I would say that this color is close to limestone (in my opinion, limestone is lighter in color) .. this was a white/beige mix with a slight gray undertone .. super pretty and with the '05 leather .. KILLAH!!


----------



## CeeJay

Another amazing Blue from Balenciaga's past ... an *'03 Blue Jean First* with Pewter Hardware!!  This color truly looked like a faded pair of Blue Jeans, and the leather .. super baby-soft!


----------



## hrhsunshine

CeeJay said:


> I'm working on it .. well, actually a clarification .. a "group" shot of all my Red bags!!!!  Mind you, I'm probably going to have to clear out the 2nd bedroom and shoo the cats out, but ...




OMG! That group shot is T...D...F!!!!


----------



## CeeJay

I so distinctly remember seeing & buying this bag at Barneys.  I was with a friend of mine, and we were debating .. "Silver HW or Gold HW; Silver HW or Gold HW".  Well, I just love my gold .. so, of course the Gold HW won out!!  Presenting the *'07 Cafe GGH Part-Time* from the Pre-Spring collection!


----------



## CeeJay

hrhsunshine said:


> OMG! That group shot is T...D...F!!!!



.. and that's just the icing on the cake, sick woman that I am!!! 

Then again, you can relate? .. right???!!!!


----------



## hrhsunshine

CeeJay said:


> .. and that's just the icing on the cake, sick woman that I am!!!
> 
> Then again, you can relate? .. right???!!!!




Like two sickos in a pod, girl! 

I need to wipe up all the drool off my keyboard....


----------



## CeeJay

Okay .. so let's talk about Marine.  Balenciaga has oftentimes done the same "named" color, but .. that doesn't always mean that it is in fact, the same color!!  Case in point .. 


This is the *2007 Marine City* - check out this INSANELY fabulous leather; it's SICK!!! 














Then, in 2008 .. Balenciaga brought out another Marine; significantly darker than the 2007 version.  Here's the *2008 Marine GSH Part-Time*: 









and the *2008 Marine GGH Part-Time*:


----------



## CeeJay

Another AMAAAAAZING bag from the fab years of Balenciaga leather ('07 and '08) .. a gorgeous color and with the GGH hardware .. YUM-MO!!  The *2008 Electric Blue GGH Part-Time*!


----------



## chowlover2

CeeJay said:


> Another AMAAAAAZING bag from the fab years of Balenciaga leather ('07 and '08) .. a gorgeous color and with the GGH hardware .. YUM-MO!!  The *2008 Electric Blue GGH Part-Time*!


 I have to find one of these, love that blue!


----------



## CeeJay

That's it for the time being .. yes, more to post for ... 
_Tomorrow, and tomorrow, and tomorrow,_
_ Creeps in this petty pace from day to day,_
_ To the last syllable of recorded time;_
_ And all our yesterdays have lighted fools_
_ The way to dusty death. Out, out, brief candle!_
_ Life's but a walking shadow, a poor player_
_ That struts and frets his hour upon the stage_
_ And then is heard no more. It is a tale_
_ Told by an idiot, full of sound and fury_
_ Signifying nothing._ 

~ Macbeth (Act 5, Scene 5)
​Did anyone else have to memorize this soliloquy whilst in school?  We had a Shakespeare nut for our teacher, and not only did we have to memorize certain acts/scenes, but then go up on the stage and recite it (part of our English senior thesis).  Now .. I only seem to remember it when I've had a few glasses of wine - HA!!


----------



## CeeJay

Oh wait .. 1 more for today .. another goodie from the fab '07 year of leather!!!  The* 2007 Paprika GGH Part-Time*!!


----------



## chowlover2

CeeJay said:


> Oh wait .. 1 more for today .. another goodie from the fab '07 year of leather!!!  The* 2007 Paprika GGH Part-Time*!!


You are making me yearn for fall with that last pic! Never saw that color before, I love it!


----------



## IslandBB

CJ, your collection is awesome!  Every one of your bags are appealing in some way!  I know I'll be keeping an eye out for some of those wonderful oldies you showed us!!!


----------



## CeeJay

Not sure I ever posted this beauty, from the '04/05 Holiday Metallics line!  I had all 4 from the line, including this beautiful *Orange/Gold Metallic City*!!  Alas, no longer in the collection ...


----------



## CeeJay

Another beauty from 2007 .. and a rare Red to boot (for some strange reason, this color was hard to find!).  A *2007 S/S Rouge Vermillon Part-Time*.  A deep red, but with definite orange undertones .. looks great with the regular Brass HW!


----------



## CeeJay

FINALLY .. what many of you have asked for .. "group" shots; well .. as best as I can do!!!  First up .. the "money" shot (and mind you, some bags are missing .. like my Riva and some of the Bowlers):


----------



## CeeJay

Another very rare find, one that I got in Europe (not sure if it was ever sold in the US) . The '06 Rouge Vif Matelasse "Weekender"!


----------



## CeeJay

The non-Red Part-Times still left in the collection!


----------



## CeeJay

.. and now, for the *start* of the Red bags (my FAVE color!!!):


----------



## CeeJay

.. more of my Red Part-Times!


----------



## CeeJay

.. and my Red Cities:


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

^Amazing, love your collection of Bals!


----------



## chowlover2

I die CeeJay!


----------



## Janren

Oh. My. God.  I want to be you!
Thank you for sharing, you rock!


----------



## meijen

what an amazing collection!


----------



## thedseer

Wow!


----------



## chowlover2

Do you have any Bal moto jackets CeeJay?


----------



## zestypasta

^^^ that's a great question! 

Also, what do you have to have to buy pre loved bag? Cards? Tassels? Mirror? Swatch?


----------



## .pursefiend.

you make me want to expand my bal collection! (I only have one)


----------



## mga13

CeeJay, thank you for taking the time to show us your amazing collection. Every piece is stunning! Your collection is trully remarkable and inspiring.


----------



## DonnaHawk

I always enjoy....stopping by to visit and awwwwww at your collection.


----------



## AuthenticChanel

Amazing! What fun~


----------



## YCC

WOW!! Great collection to die for~~ I fell in love with Bal bags in 2009, got 4 bags so far. But got distract by BV and Givenchy after the leather of my rasin city being dry and thin. However, the love of Bal never went away. So, I am planning to get a giant12 town black as you said a black Bal is necessary, what do you think about the leather 2013??


----------



## Deleted member 466817

CEEJAY!!!!

My eyes are now hurting! And this thread made me fall in love with BBAGS more and more!


Thank you for this lovely BBAG afternoon viewing treat!

So my next question is, what are your non-Bal bags??? 

Kiss!


----------



## CeeJay

geddesnevis said:


> CEEJAY!!!!
> 
> My eyes are now hurting! And this thread made me fall in love with BBAGS more and more!
> 
> 
> Thank you for this lovely BBAG afternoon viewing treat!
> 
> So my next question is, what are your non-Bal bags???
> 
> Kiss!



I have: 
>  2 Birkins (Gold JPG and Electric Blue 35cm) 
>  2 Chanel bags (Black Vintage Jumbo & Dark Blue Chain-Around) 
>  A few Henry Beguelin bags 
>  1 Devi Kroell Python Roman bag 
>  1 Prada bag (never used - too structured for my taste) 

That's about it; the Balenciaga brand has always been my favorite and more suitable to my personality!


----------



## siben7

What a perfect collection!


----------



## Kate2180

I am new here and your collection just blew me away! Your bals are to die for!


----------



## lvloverseattle

I am in awe...Fabulous collection!&#128092;


----------



## Maice

I've died and gone to Bal Heaven... 


Thank you for sharing your MASSIVE Bal collection, CeeJay!


----------



## Greengoddess8

That was such a treat!  Thank you for sharing your amazing collection, CeeJay! LOVE, LOVED, LOVE


----------



## CeeJay

Believe it or not, I have sold many of my Part-Times due to a Neck & Shoulder injury (too many years of competitive swimming [butterfly was my specialty] and diving!).  

But, still needed to replace a lot of PT colors that I had, so I've picked up a "few" Cities  .. along the way!!!


----------



## CeeJay

So, from the left: 

1.  *Blues Column*:  [from top]
     >  2013 - Bleu Mineral 
     >  2008 - Electric Bleu 
     >  2005 - Turquoise 
     >  2010 - Papeete 
2.  *Pinks/Purples Column*:  [from top]
     >  2012 - Dark Violet 
     >  2011 - Bleu Lavande 
     >  2005 - Magenta 
     >  2008 - Amethyst 
3.  *Yellows/Greens column*:  [from top]
     >  2007 - Vert Gazon 
     >  2005 - Apple Green 
     >  2014 - Jaune Poussin 
     >  2011 - Mimosa 
4.  *Red/Orange column*:  [from top]
     >  2008 - Rubisse 
     >  2010 - Coquelicot 
     >  2004 - Pumpkin 
     >  2007 - Jaune


----------



## w371z4

You truly are the Queen B Ceejay! Very nice collection esp the vintage ones! You inspire me to work harder so I can collect more B bags!!


----------



## EmileLove

What a gorgeous Bal rainbow! The leather on that Jaune in the front row is


----------



## chowlover2

CeeJay said:


> So, from the left:
> 
> 1. *Blues Column*: [from top]
> > 2013 - Bleu Mineral
> > 2008 - Electric Bleu
> > 2005 - Turquoise
> > 2010 - Papeete
> 2. *Pinks/Purples Column*: [from top]
> > 2012 - Dark Violet
> > 2011 - Bleu Lavande
> > 2005 - Magenta
> > 2008 - Amethyst
> 3.*Yellows/Greens column*: [from top]
> > 2007 - Vert Gazon
> > 2005 - Apple Green
> > 2014 - Jaune Poussin
> > 2011 - Mimosa
> 4. *Red/Orange column*: [from top]
> > 2008 - Rubisse
> > 2010 - Coquelicot
> > 2004 - Pumpkin
> > 2007 - Jaune


I need that amethyst in my life!


----------



## Piqiu

CeeJay said:


> Believe it or not, I have sold many of my Part-Times due to a Neck & Shoulder injury (too many years of competitive swimming [butterfly was my specialty] and diving!).
> 
> But, still needed to replace a lot of PT colors that I had, so I've picked up a "few" Cities  .. along the way!!!


1. I love your bags, so amazing. 

2. Butterfly is also my favorite stroke, but I wasn't competitive.


----------



## KensingtonUK

CeeJay said:


> Believe it or not, I have sold many of my Part-Times due to a Neck & Shoulder injury (too many years of competitive swimming [butterfly was my specialty] and diving!).
> 
> But, still needed to replace a lot of PT colors that I had, so I've picked up a "few" Cities  .. along the way!!!




Wow!!!!!!! This just makes me smile!!!! So you collect any other brands or just bal bags?


----------



## maroon72

CeeJay said:


> So, from the left:
> 
> 1.  *Blues Column*:  [from top]
> >  2013 - Bleu Mineral
> >  2008 - Electric Bleu
> >  2005 - Turquoise
> >  2010 - Papeete
> 2.  *Pinks/Purples Column*:  [from top]
> >  2012 - Dark Violet
> >  2011 - Bleu Lavande
> >  2005 - Magenta
> >  2008 - Amethyst
> 3.  *Yellows/Greens column*:  [from top]
> >  2007 - Vert Gazon
> >  2005 - Apple Green
> >  2014 - Jaune Poussin
> >  2011 - Mimosa
> 4.  *Red/Orange column*:  [from top]
> >  2008 - Rubisse
> >  2010 - Coquelicot
> >  2004 - Pumpkin
> >  2007 - Jaune


WOW Ceejay!!!   What a dazzling, iridescent array of spectacular colors...a veritable Bal Rainbow!I have enjoyed immensely admiring, drooling over and gazing at your collection time and time again and am deeply appreciative that you took the time and energy over the years to share your colorful cornucopia with all of us. Thank you with overflowing gratitude for providing a Bal eye candy party  and an enchanting feast for the eyes for all of us to savor and enjoy any time a voracious craving strikes, Ceejay!  :urock:


----------



## CeeJay

Not sure what happened to my Cities collection pic, but here it is again ..


----------



## chowlover2

CeeJay said:


> Not sure what happened to my Cities collection pic, but here it is again ..


 It's a beautiful Bal rainbow!


----------



## CeeJay

In addition to the wonderful 2013 Holiday Hamilton Red City that I have, I also have the following Hamilton (Chevre) beauties: 

1)  2013 Holiday Bronze Hamilton w/ Gold HW: 





2)  2013 Holiday Black Hamilton w/ Gold HW





and .. the 2014 Black Hamilton Gold Metal Trim:


----------



## CeeJay

I'm WILD for the Hamilton leather beauties; the leather just gets better & better over time and it is so much more sturdy than the Lambskin (Agneau) leather!!


----------



## Doll2luve

Great collection! Love them all!!


----------



## Greengoddess8

CeeJay said:


> Not sure what happened to my Cities collection pic, but here it is again ..



This makes me so happy to see!  thank you!  I just looks through your whole thread again


----------



## KensingtonUK

CeeJay said:


> Not sure what happened to my Cities collection pic, but here it is again ..




Wow!!!! Speechless!  What a collection and all colors. I'm surprise you don't have an black or anthracite


----------



## chowlover2

KensingtonUK said:


> Wow!!!! Speechless!  What a collection and all colors. I'm surprise you don't have an black or anthracite




You have to go back to the beginning of the thread, CeeJay has many black bags, and a whole collection of red bags. She just showed her pastels and the new Ltd Edition bags. CeeJay is our Bal Queen!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!


----------



## chowlover2

CeeJay said:


> In addition to the wonderful 2013 Holiday Hamilton Red City that I have, I also have the following Hamilton (Chevre) beauties:
> 
> 1) 2013 Holiday Bronze Hamilton w/ Gold HW:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2) 2013 Holiday Black Hamilton w/ Gold HW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and .. the 2014 Black Hamilton Gold Metal Trim:


Who are your sunnies by? I love them!


----------



## CeeJay

chowlover2 said:


> Who are your sunnies by? I love them!



They are a special/limited edition Zac Posen & Illesteva collaboration.  I found them out here in LA; the land of sunglasses!!


----------



## chowlover2

CeeJay said:


> They are a special/limited edition Zac Posen & Illesteva collaboration. I found them out here in LA; the land of sunglasses!!


 They are gorg! I love them! How do you like living in LA vs the East Coast.


----------



## CeeJay

Here is another Zac Posen/Illesteva collab pair of sunnies I found (same boutique), paired with my 2005 Rouge Theatre City (and matching Boobie!)


----------



## chowlover2

CeeJay said:


> Here is another Zac Posen/Illesteva collab pair of sunnies I found (same boutique), paired with my 2005 Rouge Theatre City (and matching Boobie!)


 Gorgeous! I love the red of that bag and the leather looks scrumptious.


----------



## CeeJay

chowlover2 said:


> They are gorg! I love them! How do you like living in LA vs the East Coast.



Well,     the weather out here as I'm NOT a fan of snow nor rain.  However, getting used to the Cali drivers for us Bostonians .. tough!!  I have to keep on reminding myself to stop (slam on the brakes) if someone is in the crosswalk .. NOT something that one would do in Boston.  

People out here are also much more "easy-going", which is good in some respects, but also can drive me crazy in other respects (as in a sense of urgency).  I think East Coast folks typically have more "type A" personalities whereas out here, it's more about "yeah, I'll get around to it".


----------



## chowlover2

CeeJay said:


> Well,     the weather out here as I'm NOT a fan of snow nor rain. However, getting used to the Cali drivers for us Bostonians .. tough!! I have to keep on reminding myself to stop (slam on the brakes) if someone is in the crosswalk .. NOT something that one would do in Boston.
> 
> People out here are also much more "easy-going", which is good in some respects, but also can drive me crazy in other respects (as in a sense of urgency). I think East Coast folks typically have more "type A" personalities whereas out here, it's more about "yeah, I'll get around to it".


 I visited and loved it, I'm here in PA where the weather is similar to Boston. I do love the change in seasons, and don't know if my brood ( 2 Chow Chows ) would like it. They are snow and cold lovers. I know what you mean about " Type A ", I am trying to be less of one-LOL!


----------



## CeeJay

chowlover2 said:


> I visited and loved it, I'm here in PA where the weather is similar to Boston. I do love the change in seasons, and don't know if my brood ( 2 Chow Chows ) would like it. They are snow and cold lovers. I know what you mean about " Type A ", I am trying to be less of one-LOL!



I REALLY miss the Fall colors; I literally lived for that season .. but how stupid is that, a season that lasts what? .. a few weeks???  

I may go back in October; we still need to sell the condo .. so it will be the final clean-out and fixes and then .. DONE!!


----------



## Greengoddess8

CeeJay said:


> Here is another Zac Posen/Illesteva collab pair of sunnies I found (same boutique), paired with my 2005 Rouge Theatre City (and matching Boobie!)



Another great combo CeeJay.


----------



## chowlover2

CeeJay said:


> In addition to the wonderful 2013 Holiday Hamilton Red City that I have, I also have the following Hamilton (Chevre) beauties:
> 
> 1) 2013 Holiday Bronze Hamilton w/ Gold HW:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2) 2013 Holiday Black Hamilton w/ Gold HW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and .. the 2014 Black Hamilton Gold Metal Trim:


 Did you see the teal Hamilton with the silver trim. No one has posted pics  My SA has one for me, I saw 1 pic and I thought the color was different than what Bal usually produces. I didn't see it at the Neimans near me. My SA is at Nordstroms and I love him, prefer to give him the business. He thinks I should go for the bronzed bag, I just think I may tire of it. I do love the Hamilton leather...


----------



## CeeJay

chowlover2 said:


> Did you see the teal Hamilton with the silver trim. No one has posted pics  My SA has one for me, I saw 1 pic and I thought the color was different than what Bal usually produces. I didn't see it at the Neimans near me. My SA is at Nordstroms and I love him, prefer to give him the business. He thinks I should go for the bronzed bag, I just think I may tire of it. I do love the Hamilton leather...



*GET WHAT YOU WANT .. do not let him talk you into something that you won't like/use!!! 

*I have not seen the Blue/Teal IRL, however, I've seen plenty of pictures of it and it does look very pretty.  I can't stress enough though, that you really don't want to buy something that you will end up not using, especially since the Hamilton bags are not inexpensive (okay - yes, a lot less expensive than Chanel or Hermes, but you KWIM)!


----------



## chowlover2

CeeJay said:


> *GET WHAT YOU WANT .. do not let him talk you into something that you won't like/use!!! *
> 
> I have not seen the Blue/Teal IRL, however, I've seen plenty of pictures of it and it does look very pretty. I can't stress enough though, that you really don't want to buy something that you will end up not using, especially since the Hamilton bags are not inexpensive (okay - yes, a lot less expensive than Chanel or Hermes, but you KWIM)!


I have found if I have to think about a bag vs going with my gut when I see a bag, the bag is not for me. I've been lusting for the teal since I first saw a pic, and I am a blue and purple bag girl. So I'm going for the teal! My BFF asked me why I am so smitten with the Bals and I told her they represent how I feel about my life. Worn and sometimes distressed, but coming out on the other side better with wear!

PS: I loved the pic of the '05 Rouge and bid on one on Ebay. I love the red and glad to hear the color has stayed true over time.


----------



## CeeJay

chowlover2 said:


> I have found if I have to think about a bag vs going with my gut when I see a bag, the bag is not for me. I've been lusting for the teal since I first saw a pic, and I am a blue and purple bag girl. So I'm going for the teal! My BFF asked me why I am so smitten with the Bals and I told her they represent how I feel about my life. Worn and sometimes distressed, but coming out on the other side better with wear!
> 
> PS: I loved the pic of the '05 Rouge and bid on one on Ebay. I love the red and glad to hear the color has stayed true over time.



YES!! .. so glad to hear it, and that Rouge Theatre on the 'Bay is in EXCELLENT condition (better than mine!).  I'm surprised that it didn't get snapped up immediately, as that color is a huge HG for most collectors.  

Post pics after you get it (both actually!!) ..


----------



## pinkbikini88

*ceejay, do you buy preowned too?*


----------



## chowlover2

CeeJay said:


> YES!! .. so glad to hear it, and that Rouge Theatre on the 'Bay is in EXCELLENT condition (better than mine!).  I'm surprised that it didn't get snapped up immediately, as that color is a huge HG for most collectors.
> 
> Post pics after you get it (both actually!!) ..




I won the red Bal, due to arrive Sat! 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!


----------



## Ms. Bagaholic

CeeJay said:


> Not sure what happened to my Cities collection pic, but here it is again ..


WOW! Beautiful!


----------



## hrhsunshine

CeeJay said:


> Not sure what happened to my Cities collection pic, but here it is again ..



Just happened to stumble on this. A feast for the eyes!!! Love your Bal rainbow "C"!!


----------



## Sssy

CeeJay said:


> Not sure what happened to my Cities collection pic, but here it is again ..



I just love your "City Rainbow"


----------



## vesna

lovely as always CeeJay, love them


----------



## Giant21Lover

Wow such an amazing collection


----------



## Mendezhm

I'm obsessed with this thread. Amazing. &#10084;&#65039;&#128525;&#10084;&#65039;&#128525;


----------



## chowlover2

I have first dibs on living in CeeJay's Bal closet-LOL!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!'a


----------



## SilverStCloud

CeeJay, how do you organize and store your very large and impressive Bal collection?


----------



## LoeweLee

Amazing rainbows. Love your collections!


----------



## Fantashley

I got dibs if anything happens to chowlover2 &#128526; lol!


----------



## chowlover2

Fantashley said:


> I got dibs if anything happens to chowlover2 &#128526; lol!




&#128512;


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!'a


----------



## Loulou2015

CeeJay said:


> Most of you who have been on the forum (I've been on TPF since 2005) know about my serious Balenciaga "addiction".  Over time, I've amassed quite a few bags; mind you .. also sold quite a few over time.
> 
> Here's a sampling of the past & current bags in my collection ...


Just want to send my gratitude to Ceejay for all her sharing--her out of this world collection, pics, love & knowledge! This thread is a major bookmark for me and I have learned so much pouring over this blog so thanks to you all who make purse forum!!!


----------



## CeeJay

pinkbikini88 said:


> *ceejay, do you buy preowned too?*



ABSOLUTELY!! .. but, it depends on the Year/Season and the overall condition of the bag.  I will never buy a bag that has serious corner issues (in other words, it's all the way down to the fabric) nor rips in the leather.  Serious fading is also something that I don't care for; some of the color can be brought back up by using Leather Honey, but not always and you must use it sparingly (and I wouldn't recommend it on light-colored Chevre).  

Other than that, I've become pretty darn good at "re-habbing" the bags, e.g., tassels, getting oil stains out, handles, etc.


----------



## CeeJay

Finally got the new Bal-a-Palooza closet all set .. here you go!


----------



## Luvdabags

CeeJay said:


> Finally got the new Bal-a-Palooza closet all set .. here you go!




Wow!!! CeeJay you have a collection TDF!  Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## CeeJay

Top row - from the left: 


2015 Bleu Roi Hamilton Gold Metal Trim 

2014 Black Hamilton Gold Metal Trim 

2012 Black Holiday Hamilton w/ Gold RH Hardware 

2012 Bronze Holiday Hamilton w/ Gold RH Hardare
2012 Rouge Holiday Hamilton w/ Gold RH Hardware 

2007 Black RH City 

2005 'Z' Tag - Black RH City 

2007 Plomb (Steel Grey) RH City 

2015 Bleu Lazuli RH City 

Bleu Roi Riva Velo 

'05 Magenta RH City 

'08 Amethyst GGH City 

2014 Jaune Poisson RH City 

2011 Mimosa RH City


----------



## CeeJay

Bottom row from left: 


'07 Jaune RH City 

'04 Pumpkin w/ Pewter RH Hardware 

'05 Cognac RH City 

2007 Marron RH City 

2007 Vert Fonce RH City 

2006 Origan (Lt. Olive) RH City 

2007 Vert Gazon RH City 

2005 Apple Green RH City 

2010 Papeete RH City  

2005 Teal RH City 

2008 Electric Blue RH City 

2013 Bleu Mineral RH City 

2010 Outremer RH City 

2006 Lilac RH City 

2011 Bleu Lavande RH City 

2007 Violene RH City 

then my most favorite .. RED bags (not all pictured, total count = 12 Red Balenciaga bags!!)


----------



## MiuMiuholic

CeeJay said:


> Finally got the new Bal-a-Palooza closet all set .. here you go!



&#128515; this is bal bag heaven!


----------



## chowlover2

CeeJay said:


> Finally got the new Bal-a-Palooza closet all set .. here you go!




A yummy Bal rainbow! TDF!


----------



## maroon72

This is absolutely awe-inspiring, amazing, and exquisitely beautiful beyond words, CeeJay!! 

Thank you so much for sharing this breathtakingly beatific, splendorful Bal vision with all of us...a veritable Bal rainbow dream come true!!  

And please please pretty please with multi-colored sprinkles on top share a photo of your glorious RED Bal bag collection when you are able to, so that we can all incessantly drool and copiously salivate over that as well.


----------



## chowlover2

maroon72 said:


> this is absolutely awe-inspiring, amazing, and exquisitely beautiful beyond words, ceejay!!
> 
> Thank you so much for sharing this breathtakingly beatific, splendorful bal vision with all of us...a veritable bal rainbow dream come true!! :d
> 
> And please please pretty please with multi-colored sprinkles on top share a photo of your glorious red bal bag collection when you are able to, so that we can all incessantly drool and copiously salivate over that as well.




+2!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

CeeJay said:


> Finally got the new Bal-a-Palooza closet all set .. here you go!


 wow ur collection is out of this world


----------



## maroon72

chowlover2 said:


> +2!


Hi Chowlover!  I feel honored that you enjoyed my post, and am assuming that the +2 includes your beloved, adorable Chowdren?  Please let us know who all the +2 includes.


----------



## chowlover2

maroon72 said:


> Hi Chowlover!  I feel honored that you enjoyed my post, and am assuming that the +2 includes your beloved, adorable Chowdren?  Please let us know who all the +2 includes.




Yes! Rita my red female and Bear, my cream male.


----------



## Katiesmama

Jaw dropping closet!   Beautiful beautiful bags!!


----------



## Yessica Halim

I feel like just found heaven on earth (literally!!) HERE [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]

Your BAL group photo [emoji119][emoji119][emoji119][emoji119]

I really want to get that black lizzard embossed from the 10th anniv OMG! And the 2007's Bal babies in purple and bluee and reddd [emoji7][emoji7] Care to tell where I might be able to get them? I am a little bit afraid of using e-bay as lots of fake bag seller nowadays and I am not good for spotting real vs fake Bal [emoji20][emoji20]

If you might wanna let one of those babies go, you should do the auction here! Or at least let us know where will u sell them LOL [emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## Loulou2015

CeeJay said:


> I believe that in 2006, Balenciaga came out with a new style .. called the Matelasse (_which in French means - "cushioned" or "padded"_).  Well, you can certainly say that; look at the mirror on this *2007 Large Cafe Matelasse*!!  What I love about this bag is:
> 1)  Looks (kinda) like a Chanel but with a rock-&-roll feel!
> 2)  Love the Silver Hardware
> 3)  Love the PADDED mirror; how cute, right??
> 4)  This is one ROOMY bag; I can fit all my stuff in without any issue!!
> ** _still in the collection_ **


OMG that quilted mirror is amazing!! I had no idea!! (missed that on previous occasions) OK I'm  caught! a repeat offender salivating over your jaw- dropping collection yet again!!


----------



## KensingtonUK

CeeJay said:


> Finally got the new Bal-a-Palooza closet all set .. here you go!




Stunning!!! Are most of your bags older?  I have two bags one from 2007 and 2011 and just recently started looking at them again but I feel like the leather is plasticky and all seems to have a shine to them. Curious to know if you have noticed a difference in terms of quality in your beautiful collection!!


----------



## CeeJay

KensingtonUK said:


> Stunning!!! Are most of your bags older?  I have two bags one from 2007 and 2011 and just recently started looking at them again but I feel like the leather is plasticky and all seems to have a shine to them. Curious to know if you have noticed a difference in terms of quality in your beautiful collection!!



Yes, the majority of my bags are from either 2005 or 2007, with some sprinklings of earlier and a few from 2010.  

I would say that the new bags are a LOT more plasticy, as Balenciaga now puts that coating on them (to minimize fading).  The early Chevre bags are WONDERFUL!!


----------



## Mendezhm

CeeJay I just put the 07 LE magenta from RDC on layaway. It'll be my first oldie chevre, and I've been DYING for an 05 or 07 forever. Did you or do you have this bag? [emoji178]


----------



## Angsas

Hi CeeJay, gorgeous collection! I'm impressed how great they all look - can you share how you maintain them in such perfect state and with no fading - assuming they see regular use? Thanks!


----------



## Catash

Amazing! 



CeeJay said:


> Bottom row from left:
> 
> 
> '07 Jaune RH City
> 
> '04 Pumpkin w/ Pewter RH Hardware
> 
> '05 Cognac RH City
> 
> 2007 Marron RH City
> 
> 2007 Vert Fonce RH City
> 
> 2006 Origan (Lt. Olive) RH City
> 
> 2007 Vert Gazon RH City
> 
> 2005 Apple Green RH City
> 
> 2010 Papeete RH City
> 
> 2005 Teal RH City
> 
> 2008 Electric Blue RH City
> 
> 2013 Bleu Mineral RH City
> 
> 2010 Outremer RH City
> 
> 2006 Lilac RH City
> 
> 2011 Bleu Lavande RH City
> 
> 2007 Violene RH City
> 
> then my most favorite .. RED bags (not all pictured, total count = 12 Red Balenciaga bags!!)


----------



## luvva handbags

JUST FABULOUS.... Can't believe I've been a tpf member for years and have never come across your collection pictured altogether like this?


----------



## hrhsunshine

CeeJay said:


> Finally got the new Bal-a-Palooza closet all set .. here you go!



OMG! Woman, I had no idea you still had such a large Bal collection!


----------



## CeeJay

Mendezhm said:


> CeeJay I just put the 07 LE magenta from RDC on layaway. It'll be my first oldie chevre, and I've been DYING for an 05 or 07 forever. Did you or do you have this bag? [emoji178]



Yes, I indeed have an '05 Magenta City .. a fave in the collection!


----------



## CeeJay

hrhsunshine said:


> OMG! Woman, I had no idea you still had such a large Bal collection!



Yup .. and truth be told, there are more that are not even shown! 

Bottom line, after years of trying other brands, I use my Bal bags the most.  They fit my lifestyle, my style .. and I love the distressed leather and the fact that I don't have to baby them!!  Also LOVE the fact that they are so much more lightweight than so many other bags!!!


----------



## Bally04138

CeeJay said:


> Now, for a change of pace .. to something a little newer (don't worry, more "oldies" will be appearing!).  This is the 10-year Anniversary "Lizard" embossed Black City.  This has quickly become one of my all-time fav bags because the leather just gets softer & yummier over time.  I've also pictured it with it's "baby" 10-year Anniversary Lizard Mini-Mini First (MMF)!!  _***Still in the collection**  *_


I love the lizard embossed one! I have the city giant (silver hardware) in black and I freakin LOVE IT!. The only one i'd love more would be the lizard embossed  GREAT collection


----------



## hrhsunshine

CeeJay said:


> Yup .. and truth be told, there are more that are not even shown!
> 
> Bottom line, after years of trying other brands, I use my Bal bags the most.  They fit my lifestyle, my style .. and I love the distressed leather and the fact that I don't have to baby them!!  Also LOVE the fact that they are so much more lightweight than so many other bags!!!



Lol! Oh, to see that closet of yours...so glad you are so happy with your Bbags! XO


----------



## Just Violet

CeeJay said:


> Finally got the new Bal-a-Palooza closet all set .. here you go!



OMG this is a stunning collection
It is so inspiring now i need more Bal Bags


----------



## .pursefiend.

I have nothing but time today at work. I'm going to view your collection again! I too need more Bal


----------



## CeeJay

I have been a bad girl in not updating my thread for SOOOOOOOO long, and I do have many additions to the 'collection', so let's start the show!!!  

Had an *'07 Bleu Glacier (Periwinkle)* many years ago and then STUPIDLY sold it, but just found another one which is in such fantastic condition .. I am thrilled beyond belief!!!  Here she is:


----------



## CeeJay

Another oldie but goodie .. an *'07 MARINE City*!  Look at this AMAZING leather; see what I mean about the fantastic '07 CHEVRE leather!!!!


----------



## CeeJay

.. another amazing oldie from 2006 .. the *Pale Rose* City!!


----------



## CeeJay

Now, the "original" Calfskin leather bag that Balenciaga did, was part of the "Riva" collection.  Personally, I LOVE this leather .. it's like a babies bottom, soft and smooshy and wears very well.  I have the same Riva as below, in a Bleu Roi color, but managed to find this one (previously had a Camel City - but stupidly sold this) .. the *Camel Riva Velo*!!


----------



## chowlover2

CeeJay said:


> Another oldie but goodie .. an *'07 MARINE City*!  Look at this AMAZING leather; see what I mean about the fantastic '07 CHEVRE leather!!!!
> 
> View attachment 3428044


The '07's are my fav Bals, actually anyone "05 through "07 has scrumptious leather.


----------



## chowlover2

CeeJay said:


> Now, the "original" Calfskin leather bag that Balenciaga did, was part of the "Riva" collection.  Personally, I LOVE this leather .. it's like a babies bottom, soft and smooshy and wears very well.  I have the same Riva as below, in a Bleu Roi color, but managed to find this one (previously had a Camel City - but stupidly sold this) .. the *Camel Riva Velo*!!
> View attachment 3428073


Love this!


----------



## CeeJay

Some more Chevre goodness, the *'05 F/W Bordeaux/Burgundy* City ..


----------



## CeeJay

chowlover2 said:


> The '07's are my fav Bals, actually anyone "05 through "07 has scrumptious leather.



Some of the '06 Leather, especially from the Spring/Summer collection was .. well, 'FEH'.  It was thin and papery .. yuck!  The reason was that Balenciaga changed leather manufacturers right at that time, but the feedback was so bad, that they had to fix it by the '06 F/W collection.  I have definitely seen some good 2006 bags, but I've also seen some really HORRIFIC 2006 bags with that YUCK-OOO leather!


----------



## chowlover2

CeeJay said:


> Some of the '06 Leather, especially from the Spring/Summer collection was .. well, 'FEH'.  It was thin and papery .. yuck!  The reason was that Balenciaga changed leather manufacturers right at that time, but the feedback was so bad, that they had to fix it by the '06 F/W collection.  I have definitely seen some good 2006 bags, but I've also seen some really HORRIFIC 2006 bags with that YUCK-OOO leather!


I think my Grenat is "06 and it's like a baby's bottom! I lucked out. I do have an '08 Turquoise I want to unload because the leather is awful.


----------



## CeeJay

Another stupid, bone-head move I did many years ago, was to sell my fantastic Sienna/Tabac City (which had the most unbelievable leather evah!).  While I will need to work on this one a bit (tassels and corners), I am still thrilled to have this baby back in the collection .. the *'07 Sienna/Tabac City* .. it's such a warm color!


----------



## CeeJay

Dinner time .. will be back tomorrow with more (yes .. I have been a BAAAAAAD girl)!!!!


----------



## CeeJay

Okay .. let's get this party started again .. with a bag from the 2015 S/S collection - such a pretty color; the *Rose Berlingot City*!!


----------



## CeeJay

I'm sure that I will be posting some duplicates, given that it's been some time that I've updated my collection thread .. so, just wanted to apologize beforehand if you see duplicate pictures!!


----------



## CeeJay

Always loved this color, and the leather was spectacular (funny that the 2008 S/S collection leather was similar to the famed 2007 leather!).  Picture is of the *2008 Vert Thyme (Sage Green) City*!!


----------



## CeeJay

Many of you know my love for the color Red (right!!!?!? .. nutso, crazy for Red!).  Well, this baby .. is a little different for my Red collection, but nonetheless, still a winner & keeper!!!  The *2009 F/W Poupre City*!


----------



## CeeJay

This bag is one of my favorite (non-Red) bags in my collection, and the reason?? .. just look at the color saturation .. AND THE LEATHER!!!!!  Yup, of course it's the famed 2007 Chevre leather at it's finest!!!!  A *2007 F/W Violene (Violet) City*!!!


----------



## CeeJay

In my opinion, the Balenciaga 2003 - 2005 years were filled with amazing colors .. very diverse and the color saturation was superb.  One of the most unique colors, IMO .. was what is shown below - a *2004 F/W Anis City*!


----------



## CeeJay

I know some folks would probably think I'm nuts since I have multiples of the same "color" - e.g., Olive.  But, here's the thing with Balenciaga .. while they may all be in the Olive color "family", look at the difference in the hues (and leather of course).  So, let's take a look at some of these .. 

Starting with a masterpiece in Chevre Leather .. the *2005 Olive City*!  
	

		
			
		

		
	



Then, in 2006 .. Balenciaga came up with the Origan (Light Olive) color | the *2006 S/S Origan City*! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



In 2007, Balenciaga decided to put out a Dark Olive .. and of course, being 2007 leather - a scrumptious *2007 F/W Vert Fonce City*!  
	

		
			
		

		
	



Interestingly enough, Balenciaga did a Light Olive again .. in 2010, but look at the difference in the color from the 2006 Origan!!  *2010 S/S Light Olive City*!


----------



## CeeJay

Have many more to do, but thought I would stop today's "segment" with .. of course, 2 Red bags!!! 

*2007 S/S Rouge Vermillion City* .. that leather!!!  
	

		
			
		

		
	



and one of 2006's finest .. a *2006 F/W Rouge Vif City* (one of my all-time favorite bags!!!)


----------



## CeeJay

A few more for today!  Yet again, had this bag in 2005 .. but sold it when I moved into the Part-Time Giant Hardware (G21) bags.  Of course, that was stupid of me .. so was I ever thrilled when I found yet another *2005 S/S Indigo City*!


----------



## CeeJay

As most of you know from my many posts on the 2007 leather, to me .. it was the TOTAL BOMB of all the leathers (yes - 2004 and 2005 were also good).  But, for someone who liked the thick, chewy and highly distressed leather .. 2007 was it!!!  Some examples below: 

The *2007 F/W Mogano* (Cinnamon) City
	

		
			
		

		
	



 The *2007 Plomb* (Steel) City


----------



## CeeJay

I've said this many times, Balenciaga has made so many colors that are chameleons .. especially in the Grey, Olive and Blue tones.  Out in the sunlight, it can look one way .. without light, looks differently, etc.!  Here is a great example of a color that was a major chameleon - many times, photographed very blue, but it had a very distinct Purple undertone .. the *2010 S/S Outremer (Blue China) City*!


----------



## CeeJay

.. and then, in contrast to the above, in 2011 .. Balenciaga made the 'cleanest' Red it had ever done (oftentimes, the Reds were hued - blue undertones, orange undertones, etc.).  Not with this color (especially the original Coquelicot - introduced in the 2011 F/W season!).  

*2011 F/W Coquelicot City*!


----------



## CeeJay

For today's pictures .. again, some from the past and some new bags!!!  
Again .. proving that 2007 was the pinnacle of the highly distressed, chewy, fluffy and thick leather .. a *2007 Jaune City*!


----------



## CeeJay

Now .. interesting story behind this color.  In 2005, when the Apple Green color was originally introduced (Spring/Summer collection) .. NO ONE liked it!  Honest to god, I saw it in the stores, then went to work overseas in Europe (back & forth - months at a time), came back .. and 'lo and behold, the same Apple Green City was in the store!!!  Of course, then Nicole Ritchie scooped one up and got papped walking around with it, and the rest is history.  This is a major HG for many, and I love mine to death!! 

Of course, in 2010 - when Balenciaga made the Mini-Mini First Key Charms (for their 10-year anniversary), I had to scoop one up .. and it sits lovingly on my *2005 S/S Apple Green City* (one of my all-time faves in my collection!):


----------



## CeeJay

As I've previously noted, interesting thing about the 2008 S/S collection .. the leather was very reminiscent of the 2007 leathers (even though being Lambskin/Agneau as opposed to the Chevre leather).  This beauty - the *2008 S/S Electric Blue City*, is a great example of that lovely leather!


----------



## CeeJay

When I lived in Boston, given the weather conditions (could change in 5 minutes), I was always reluctant to carry super-bright colors (hmmm - probably the reason why the Barneys buyers always bought Black, Grey, Brown .. zzzzzzz)!  But - I LOVE COLOR, especially in a handbag!!! 

So, when I moved out to the LA area, I had to supplement my collection with all these wonderful Balenciaga bright colors (although - mind you, I did have plenty from my early days which I will show later on!!).  Shown below, the *2011 S/S Mimosa City*!!


----------



## Jaidybug

Love seeing all your beautiful bags![emoji7]


----------



## Magayon_ako

Whew .... took me almost 2hrs (i guess) reading everything (and oogling at the pics) .... as what the other ladies have said, BIG THANKS to you Ceejay for posting your collection and giving us newbies the much needed Bal 101. May the "affliction" be with you ..... now and forever!  [emoji1]

Sent from my SM-G928T using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Just Violet

The best collection ever seen in my life!!!! So many beauties that make me dream!!!


----------



## CeeJay

Thanks ladies, and I'm not even close to being done yet!  [emoji6]

Sent from my SM-G920V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Angsas

Keep'em coming, CeeJay [emoji7][emoji106]


----------



## CeeJay

Okay .. for today's viewing pleasure (hee hee) .. I take you to the South Pacific island of Papeete!!!  Funny, I had the '07 Vert d'Eau (similar color), but again .. ended up selling all my Part-Time bags due to shoulder issues.  So, I was so happy to be able to find this beauty .. the *2010 S/S Papeete City*!


----------



## Magayon_ako

Funny but I always get palpitations whenever I see BBags! And it's probably just half of your collections ..... [emoji7][emoji1]

Sent from my SM-G928T using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## CeeJay

Now, let's throw it back to the beauties from 2005!!!  As I've noted before, while the 2007 leather is my favorite, many also consider 2005 to be one of Bal's best leather years.  Some beauties from the 2005 Spring/Summer and Fall/Winter seasons: 

2005 Spring/Summer Turquoise City! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



another beauty from the same Year/Season - the *2005 S/S Teal City*! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



and an HG for many, the famed *2005 F/W Rouge Theatre* (notice I also found the matching Boobie/Pod!!):


----------



## CeeJay

Another one of Balenciaga's "famed" chameleon blues, was this baby from 2011.  When initially pictured, most of us thought that it was a blue similar to the '10 Outremer, but .. noooppppeeee; a whole new flavor of blue.  This is a gorgeous Blue, but with very distinct Purple undertones .. the *2011 F/W Bleu Lavande (Blue Lavender) City*!


----------



## CeeJay

One of my favorite colors from the early years (2004) was the Anis color.  So, given that I stupidly sold my original Anis City, I kept waiting for Balenciaga to repeat the color.  In 2009 S/S, they introduced a color called "Granny" and while initially it looked like it "might" be similar, nope .. not even close.  However, when I heard that they Balenciaga was putting out a Chartreuse color, I was excited!  Okay, so not an exact match .. but I still LOVE this color just as much .. the *2014 S/S Jaune Poussin (Chartreuse) City*!


----------



## CeeJay

.. and to round out today's "show", of course .. the bags have to be from the famed 2007 year!!!!  

The *2007 S/S Vert Gazon City*: 
	

		
			
		

		
	



and one of my all-time absolute favorites in my collection (and had to wait a LONG time to get this!!!) - the famed *2007 Tomato City*!


----------



## Angsas

CeeJay, this post is AMAZING - I love your entertaining and educating narative, and how you walk us through a decade of Balenciaga color- and leather-ology, illustrated with these gorgeous bags !! It is amazing and such a treat - please don't stop ! [emoji7][emoji1]


----------



## CeeJay

Being that I've been with the Balenciaga brand and "Motorcycle" style since its inception, I can remember when they first introduced the "Giant" (G21) Hardware.  Interestingly enough, quite a few "purists" did not like it at all .. me?!?! .. LOVED IT (especially the Gold Hardware!).  Alas, I only have 3 GGH bags left in the collection - 2 of which are below: 

*2008 F/W Amethyst GGH City*: 
	

		
			
		

		
	



*2008 S/S Bouton d'Or GGH City*:


----------



## CeeJay

Next to Red, I would say that a bright Pink (especially a Magenta Pink) is my favorite color.  So, when Balenciaga first introduced the "original" Magenta in 2005, I couldn't resist.  Without further adieu - the *2005 F/W Magenta City*!


----------



## CeeJay

At one time or the other, I have had every one of the Balenciaga "Reds" in my collection (of course - I LOVE THE COLOR RED!).  So, of course .. when Balenciaga announced the release of a "Ruby" colored bag, it was a no-brainer that it would be part of my collection.  The *2**008 F/W Rubisse (Ruby) City*!


----------



## CeeJay

Some "newer" bags in the collection, and again .. those Balenciaga Blue's are hard to resist!! 

*2013 S/S Bleu Mineral City*: 
	

		
			
		

		
	



and the *2015 Bleu Lazuli City*:


----------



## CeeJay

To finish off the first part of my collection pics .. specific to the Chevre or Agneau leathers (_the Hamiltons, Metal Trim, Metal Plate and Croc-embossed Cities are coming up_!), I would have to post pictures of what many believe is the quintessential Balenciaga City bag - a Black City (of course!). 

Now, what's interesting here, is that I've made no secret of the fact that - *IMO* .. the 2006 leather was NOT Balenciaga's best effort.  Why? .. well, because in early 2006, Balenciaga changed their leather manufacturer and the result was that the leather on many of the bags in the 2006 S/S collection were .. thin, papery and much more "delicate" than the bags in the prior years!  Alas, I saw a lot of old-time collectors leave the brand after that.  

Thankfully, Balenciaga seemed to listen to the buyers and consumers and the result was that the 2006 F/W collection had significantly better leather!  I have had Black bags from a number of years - 2004 S/S (with the Pewter HW), 2005 F/W (wonderful) and 2007 F/W - also wonderful.  However, this baby just stole my heart .. and I think you will all see why .. JUST LOOK AT THIS LEATHER!!!  Drool ..   

*2006 F/W Black City* - Front: 
	

		
			
		

		
	



same bag - back


----------



## CeeJay

.. and to complete the Black City pics, another beauty from 2008 - the *2008 S/S Black City* (again - fab leather!)


----------



## CeeJay

Stay tuned .. because what's up next? 

Holiday Hamiltons
Metal Trim bags 
Metal Plate 
The "unique" bags that I have in my collection!


----------



## ksuromax

CeeJay said:


> Stay tuned .. because what's up next?
> 
> Holiday Hamiltons
> Metal Trim bags
> Metal Plate
> The "unique" bags that I have in my collection!


Can't wait to see them!


----------



## CeeJay

The Holiday Hamilton's:
> Black
> Rouge
> Bronze

The "Hamilton" leather is a grained Chevre leather. It's nice and thick and super hardy. They become much more smooshy over time; love these bags!  






Sent from my SM-G920V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## CeeJay

The Metal Trim bags also used a grained Chevre, but they are much more glossy than the Hamilton bags!  When initially introduced, the trim hardware was a bright gold; however, subsequent years saw a champagne (lighter) gold or Silver trim finish! 

> 1st season Black with bright gold HW
> Rouge Grenade with Gold HW 
> Bleu Roi with Gold HW





Sent from my SM-G920V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## CeeJay

Some of the more unique bags in my collection, interestingly  enough, are neither Chevre nor Agneau!  I've had bags with Caribou leather (wonderful), Sus Scrof (Wild Boar), Cameau (Camel) and my latest fave - Calfskin!  The Riva bags were Calfskin, and the 2 beauties below are also Calfskin

> Croc-embossed Black with champagne Gold HW 
> Black & Gold Metal Plate 











Sent from my SM-G920V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## ksuromax

CeeJay said:


> The Metal Trim bags also used a grained Chevre, but they are much more glossy than the Hamilton bags!  When initially introduced, the trim hardware was a bright gold; however, subsequent years saw a champagne (lighter) gold or Silver trim finish!
> 
> > 1st season Black with bright gold HW
> > Rouge Grenade with Gold HW
> > Bleu Roi with Gold HW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using PurseForum mobile app


ME is def my story, love them all!! and leather is just amazing!


----------



## CeeJay

Just received this beauty, it was another bag that was on my "want" list (_HA - like that will ever be blank_!!!!).  *2008 F/W Black Cherry City*!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks for updating this thread.  I have been waiting to see your updates and didn't realize it was in the Bag Showcase thread.  You have an amazing drool-worthy collection!


----------



## CeeJay

.. and finally, the updated Bal-a-Palooza closet picture:


----------



## ksuromax

CeeJay said:


> .. and finally, the updated Bal-a-Palooza closet picture:
> View attachment 3437016


Fabulous collection!
once I had your old picture open in my laptop to show to my DH that THERE ARE people who have more bags than I do,
and my DD saw it, she liked your bags arrangement so much that she set that shot as a desktop background, she says she wants them all


----------



## chowlover2

CeeJay said:


> .. and finally, the updated Bal-a-Palooza closet picture:
> View attachment 3437016


Awe-inspiring for sure!

What color is that bag in the top row, looks taupe and is to the left of the metallic edge bags? About 5 in from the left. Is that the bronzed bag?


----------



## CeeJay

chowlover2 said:


> Awe-inspiring for sure!
> 
> What color is that bag in the top row, looks taupe and is to the left of the metallic edge bags? About 5 in from the left. Is that the bronzed bag?



Yes, it's the *2012 Holiday Hamilton Bronze* (I have the 3 with the gold hardware - Black, Bronze and Red).  LOVE THESE BAGS!!!


----------



## chowlover2

CeeJay said:


> Yes, it's the *2012 Holiday Hamilton Bronze* (I have the 3 with the gold hardware - Black, Bronze and Red).  LOVE THESE BAGS!!!


Thanks Cee Jay, add another to my lookout list!


----------



## Summerfriend

A Bal-a-palooza indeed!! 

Is there one in particular that you reach for more than the others? Or do you find that you rotate pretty evenly? 

Adore that black cherry, by the way. Delicious.


----------



## CeeJay

Summerfriend said:


> A Bal-a-palooza indeed!!
> 
> Is there one in particular that you reach for more than the others? Or do you find that you rotate pretty evenly?
> 
> Adore that black cherry, by the way. Delicious.



I probably reach for my Red bags the most, but really .. it depends on what I'm wearing or the mood I'm in.  I do rotate them a lot; hence the reason why many are still in good condition!


----------



## jujubebe3

CeeJay said:


> To finish off the first part of my collection pics .. specific to the Chevre or Agneau leathers (_the Hamiltons, Metal Trim, Metal Plate and Croc-embossed Cities are coming up_!), I would have to post pictures of what many believe is the quintessential Balenciaga City bag - a Black City (of course!).
> 
> Now, what's interesting here, is that I've made no secret of the fact that - *IMO* .. the 2006 leather was NOT Balenciaga's best effort.  Why? .. well, because in early 2006, Balenciaga changed their leather manufacturer and the result was that the leather on many of the bags in the 2006 S/S collection were .. thin, papery and much more "delicate" than the bags in the prior years!  Alas, I saw a lot of old-time collectors leave the brand after that.
> 
> Thankfully, Balenciaga seemed to listen to the buyers and consumers and the result was that the 2006 F/W collection had significantly better leather!  I have had Black bags from a number of years - 2004 S/S (with the Pewter HW), 2005 F/W (wonderful) and 2007 F/W - also wonderful.  However, this baby just stole my heart .. and I think you will all see why .. JUST LOOK AT THIS LEATHER!!!  Drool ..
> 
> *2006 F/W Black City* - Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3433349
> 
> same bag - back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3433350



Superbbbbb collection, Ceejay! Love love love every single one of them. Subscribed!

However this post caught my attention and i have a question. In your opinion (or simply knowledge), the leather for F/W2005, is it the same as the S/S2006? Coz i have one from F/W2005 and i must agree it is rather thin though am not sure if its papery. Thanks!


----------



## CeeJay

jujubebe3 said:


> Superbbbbb collection, Ceejay! Love love love every single one of them. Subscribed!
> 
> However this post caught my attention and i have a question. In your opinion (or simply knowledge), the leather for F/W2005, is it the same as the S/S2006? Coz i have one from F/W2005 and i must agree it is rather thin though am not sure if its papery. Thanks!



In general, the 2005 bags had great leather .. however, since you noted that it was 2005 F/W .. it could have actually been from a batch of leather from 2006 S/S (which was the horrible thin & papery leather).  I have also seen where Balenciaga used the next season's tag when the batch was late in the prior season, so .. in this case, if this was the last batch of 2005 F/W bags, it is entirely possible that the change to the new leather manufacturer had occurred and hence the reason why your bag does not have the quintessential 2005 leather.


----------



## jujubebe3

CeeJay said:


> In general, the 2005 bags had great leather .. however, since you noted that it was 2005 F/W .. it could have actually been from a batch of leather from 2006 S/S (which was the horrible thin & papery leather).  I have also seen where Balenciaga used the next season's tag when the batch was late in the prior season, so .. in this case, if this was the last batch of 2005 F/W bags, it is entirely possible that the change to the new leather manufacturer had occurred and hence the reason why your bag does not have the quintessential 2005 leather.



Weirdly enough i am happy with the leather [emoji28] 
Just imagine how happy id be with the quintessential 2005 leather. Need. One now [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]

Thanks for the response. Still drooling over your many many collection. Still thinking if i should get a part time next.


----------



## soramillay

CeeJay said:


> .. and finally, the updated Bal-a-Palooza closet picture:
> View attachment 3437016



It's a veritable temple of Balenciaga wonders! I don't have any Bals but this is the most awesome and beautiful collection ever.


----------



## bh4me

CeeJay said:


> .. and finally, the updated Bal-a-Palooza closet picture:
> View attachment 3437016


OMG! This is just amazing!!!


----------



## CeeJay

Found another 'oldie' but goodie .. *2005 S/S Sky Blue City*!!!


----------



## ksuromax

CeeJay said:


> Found another 'oldie' but goodie .. *2005 S/S Sky Blue City*!!!
> 
> View attachment 3455010


Amazing condition for a 10+ year old!
@CeeJay as a long-term (or life-time?) expert, can you tell me if there is any difference in height between the old Cities and the new ones?
Yours looks way higher... modern ones looks very East-West to me...
is that what comes with breaking in? or they just changed to sizes slightly? TIA!


----------



## CeeJay

ksuromax said:


> Amazing condition for a 10+ year old!
> @CeeJay as a long-term (or life-time?) expert, can you tell me if there is any difference in height between the old Cities and the new ones?
> Yours looks way higher... modern ones looks very East-West to me...
> is that what comes with breaking in? or they just changed to sizes slightly? TIA!



The size of the City has remained consistent, what HAS changed is the strap.  The older bags definitely had a longer shoulder strap, whereas .. the newer bags have a smaller shoulder strap.   So, I wonder if that has you thinking that the size of the bag itself has changed? 

Now .. the size of the First/Classic definitely changed.  The early Flat Brass Firsts/Classic were bigger (and I definitely preferred that size).  That was changed in 2003, where the 'new' Firsts were smaller.  However, again .. the shoulder strap size was also different.  Even in 2003, those bags had a much longer shoulder strap than the bags that came out later.  Truly, I wish they had kept the straps the same!


----------



## ksuromax

CeeJay said:


> The size of the City has remained consistent, what HAS changed is the strap.  The older bags definitely had a longer shoulder strap, whereas .. the newer bags have a smaller shoulder strap.   So, I wonder if that has you thinking that the size of the bag itself has changed?
> 
> Now .. the size of the First/Classic definitely changed.  The early Flat Brass Firsts/Classic were bigger (and I definitely preferred that size).  That was changed in 2003, where the 'new' Firsts were smaller.  However, again .. the shoulder strap size was also different.  Even in 2003, those bags had a much longer shoulder strap than the bags that came out later.  Truly, I wish they had kept the straps the same!


Thank you, Dear!
Re First, i did have that feeling, but since i'm not a "First" gal, i didn't fix at that, but City (in partucularly your new baby) looks more square comparing to new rectangular shaped ones... probably with use and age they do break in and stretch North-south and become more balanced? (Coz i really do like the shape of yours more)


----------



## CeeJay

Yup .. found another color that I wanted back in the collection, but in a City size (had the RGGH Part-Time); the *2009 S/S Officier City*!!  Love this dark blue color!


----------



## Angsas

CeeJay said:


> Yup .. found another color that I wanted back in the collection, but in a City size (had the RGGH Part-Time); the *2009 S/S Officier City*!!  Love this dark blue color!
> 
> View attachment 3460724



CeeJay, where do you manage to find all these gorgeous oldies in chevre! I stalk ebay but they never seem to go on there! [emoji848][emoji38]


----------



## CeeJay

Angsas said:


> CeeJay, where do you manage to find all these gorgeous oldies in chevre! I stalk ebay but they never seem to go on there! [emoji848][emoji38]



Alas, insomnia is my friend in this department!  I also look beyond eBay as, sadly, there are a LOT of fakes on eBay now .. especially those that attempt to be the old Pewter HW ones (not even close)!   Also, just call it "Bal Age" .. because I pretty much know exactly the year and color even before looking at the tag (just call that being with a brand for a VERY long time!).  As a matter of fact, I have many times had to let folks on eBay know that what they think they have is, in fact .. not what they think they have .. and sometimes, I will also tell them when they have a rare bag.  As there are not too many of us Bal enthusiasts like there used to be, bags will get sold by folks who really have no idea of the brand .. this can be a good thing (ka-ching $$$) or a bad thing!!!  

Wishing you the best in your Bal hunts!!


----------



## CeeJay

.. after fixing her tassels, here's another pic of my '09 Officier City with a "companion" .. a Coquelicot Mini-Mini First handbag charm!!!


----------



## CeeJay

.. another recent find, and from a year that I was not particularly thrilled with the leather, but .. typical of Balenciaga, you really need to look / feel each bag .. as they may be very different!  A *2006 S/S Camel City*!


----------



## Angsas

CeeJay said:


> .. after fixing her tassels, here's another pic of my '09 Officier City with a "companion" .. a Coquelicot Mini-Mini First handbag charm!!!
> View attachment 3468171



That leather looks gorgeous - looks almost like chevre, although it must be agneau?


----------



## CeeJay

Angsas said:


> That leather looks gorgeous - looks almost like chevre, although it must be agneau?


Correct .. it is Agneau.  Certain years, like 2010 for instance, had really great Agneau leather .. but I admit, I do prefer Chevre.  Bottom line, with Balenciaga it's really important (if possible) to see the bags IRL because the leathers can be that different!


----------



## CeeJay

Well, this one took me some time to replace it w/in my collection, but finally found one .. and it's in SUPERB condition considering that it's an 11-year-old bag!!!!  A *2005 F/W Chocolate City*!!


----------



## CeeJay

.. and, I just found another "oldie" (10-years-old) and another "Red" bag that was missing from the collection, so stay tuned!! ....


----------



## chowlover2

CeeJay said:


> Well, this one took me some time to replace it w/in my collection, but finally found one .. and it's in SUPERB condition considering that it's an 11-year-old bag!!!!  A *2005 F/W Chocolate City*!!
> 
> View attachment 3498425


She's a beauty! I just snagged a pearly bronze!


----------



## CeeJay

Quite honestly, couldn't believe it when I saw this one .. literally, a pristine *2006 S/S Cornflower Blue City* .. in AMAZEBALLS condition!!!


----------



## CeeJay

Another new beauty in just amazing condition, the *2009 S/S Sanguine City*!   The addition of this bag means that, at one time or the other, I have had EVERY Balenciaga Red in my collection .. pretty cool .. YEAH!!!  






Sent from my SM-G920V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Angsas

Congrats on your great new finds, CeeJay! [emoji106][emoji6]


----------



## LOREBUNDE

CeeJay said:


> Always loved this color, and the leather was spectacular (funny that the 2008 S/S collection leather was similar to the famed 2007 leather!).  Picture is of the *2008 Vert Thyme (Sage Green) City*!!
> View attachment 3429122


love this color too, anything green. i recently sent mine to lovinmybags, it came out beautiful


----------



## Michelle1x

CeeJay said:


> .. and, I just found another "oldie" (10-years-old) and another "Red" bag that was missing from the collection, so stay tuned!! ....



Hi CeeJay, sorry to spam this thread but I am wondering if you have seen (or own) the new Cherry Red Vibrato city?
I have seen a picture and it looks a little orangey for a Cherry Red.  But many cameras and some stock photos have problems with reds.  Just wondering what you think.  Love the vibrato.


----------



## CeeJay

Michelle1x said:


> Hi CeeJay, sorry to spam this thread but I am wondering if you have seen (or own) the new Cherry Red Vibrato city?
> I have seen a picture and it looks a little orangey for a Cherry Red.  But many cameras and some stock photos have problems with reds.  Just wondering what you think.  Love the vibrato.



Yes, I did see it IRL .. and alas, agree that it is more orangey than Cherry Red; was VERY disappointed about that because that would have been my preferred color!


----------



## CeeJay

An unbelievable MAJOR find .. an '03 Black Pewter HW City in the most amazing condition!!!!!


----------



## shesnochill

CeeJay said:


> When in LA a few years back, decided to stop into the Bal-LA boutique (an experience in itself!).  Believe it or not, the H/B convinced me to get the *'09 Poupre GGH PT* .. he actually paid for it (quelle surprise!).  Alas, it's _*no longer in the collection*_ ...



Oh my!!!!! I love this one so much *Ceejay*!  Where or where did this beauty go?! Do you ever miss him/her!?


----------



## evab18

annaversary said:


> Oh my!!!!! I love this one so much *Ceejay*!  Where or where did this beauty go?! Do you ever miss him/her!?



I LOVE this Bal


----------



## Giant21Lover

Did you sell your 2004 magenta Holiday collection city and the black lizard embossed city or do you still have those?


----------



## CeeJay

Giant21Lover said:


> Did you sell your 2004 magenta Holiday collection city and the black lizard embossed city or do you still have those?


Sold the '04 Holiday Magenta many years ago, but I for sure still have the Black Lizard Embossed City .. love that bag!!!!


----------



## CeeJay

Some blasts from the past .. alas, all of the Part-Times except for the Rubisse GGH are no longer in the collection (had to sell because of shoulder issues) ..


----------



## CeeJay

More blasts from the past ..


----------



## CeeJay

.. and more ..  (I still have ALL OF THESE items .. love them and will NEVER sell them!!!) - *2012 Holiday Hamilton* goodies!


----------



## CeeJay

another item still in the collection because, frankly .. I LOVE this bag!  It's SO RARE .. I found it in a boutique in Perugia, IT (Umbria) and later found out that this bag had been used for a Italian Vogue photoshoot!!!  It's a *2006 Rouge Vif Matelasse Weekender*!!


----------



## CeeJay

Some 'old' Red "comparison" pictures; really needs updating since I have so many more!


----------



## CeeJay

.. and another Red "comparison" .. (I still have the Red Bowler, because again .. this was SO RARE and HTF, that no way am I going to sell it!!)


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

CeeJay said:


> Some 'old' Red "comparison" pictures; really needs updating since I have so many more!
> View attachment 3616175


WOW! Fantastic collection of reds 

I was out somewhere a few days ago and I saw a woman carrying an actual Bal City in red! I've never seen them here before (LV:s,, Chanels, Guccis and all the rest, all the time- and even BaoBao:s- yes, but never Balenciaga City:s). My heart skipped a little when I saw it and I tried to keep quiet but I couldn't, so I spoke to her and asked her not to think I was mad but I just wanted to tell her that her hand bag was so lovely. Luckily she seemed to understand and agree.

You know, there is someone selling a Rouge Vif City here in Europe. It seems to be in quite good condition, and I'm so tempted (it'd go so well with my M-U clutch in the same colour!) but I need to receive my City in Cognac first (it still hasen't arrived). And before I even start thinking of red bags I need to keep my eyes on "the price", a black Classic City.

But it's like I keep telling myself (and my husband) that because I buy these Bals in pre-used condition, it really is like getting 2 or even 3 for the price of a new one from the Balenciaga boutiques. It's almost like making a profit  I don't know why he's not convinced...


----------



## CeeJay

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> WOW! Fantastic collection of reds
> 
> I was out somewhere a few days ago and I saw a woman carrying an actual Bal City in red! I've never seen them here before (LV:s,, Chanels, Guccis and all the rest, all the time- and even BaoBao:s- yes, but never Balenciaga City:s). My heart skipped a little when I saw it and I tried to keep quiet but I couldn't, so I spoke to her and asked her not to think I was mad but I just wanted to tell her that her hand bag was so lovely. Luckily she seemed to understand and agree.
> 
> You know, there is someone selling a Rouge Vif City here in Europe. It seems to be in quite good condition, and I'm so tempted (it'd go so well with my M-U clutch in the same colour!) but I need to receive my City in Cognac first (it still hasen't arrived). And before I even start thinking of red bags I need to keep my eyes on "the price", a black Classic City.
> 
> But it's like I keep telling myself (and my husband) that because I buy these Bals in pre-used condition, it really is like getting 2 or even 3 for the price of a new one from the Balenciaga boutiques. It's almost like making a profit  I don't know why he's not convinced...


Thanks!!  Yes, Red is my favorite color for sure .. although, interestingly enough - other than my Red Chanel Vintage Jumbo, all bags in other brands are not Red!  Somehow, the design of the Balenciaga bag is just (IMO) perfect for the Red color!


----------



## vink

CeeJay said:


> .. and finally, the updated Bal-a-Palooza closet picture:
> View attachment 3437016



This is much better than a boutique. This is like a history!


----------



## brooklyn13

Your collection is to die for. It's 2:53 am in NYC, I stumbled upon this thread a tad before 11 pm. Don't know how quickly time went by but I enjoy every second. Thank you so much!!! I just purchased my first red bag (city), any advice on maintenance? Is leather honey only suitable for certain colors?


----------



## CeeJay

vink said:


> This is much better than a boutique. This is like a history!





brooklyn13 said:


> Your collection is to die for. It's 2:53 am in NYC, I stumbled upon this thread a tad before 11 pm. Don't know how quickly time went by but I enjoy every second. Thank you so much!!! I just purchased my first red bag (city), any advice on maintenance? Is leather honey only suitable for certain colors?



Thank you both so much!!!  Trust me, I've tried other brands .. and they just don't compare IMO.  While I love the look of Celine, those bags are so freakin' heavy that I just can't carry them.  I love my 2 Chanel bags, but only use them for more "fancy" events (or one of my Birkins); my Bal's are truly my everyday bag!


----------



## acuy

Hii Ceejay! I agree with you. 2006 wasnt balen best effort. I have 2006 light olive, and i been wondering was it chevre or agneu ? Look exactly like ur s/s 2006 collections.


----------



## CeeJay

acuy said:


> Hii Ceejay! I agree with you. 2006 wasnt balen best effort. I have 2006 light olive, and i been wondering was it chevre or agneu ? Look exactly like ur s/s 2006 collections.


It would be Chevre; yeah .. 2006 was a major hit-or-miss!


----------



## jillita

CeeJay, I'm blown away with your amazing collection!  
Thank you for collecting these beautiful bags and sharing background information on each of the bags.  It helps when deciding which one to buy.


----------



## purpleboots

O.M.G.  My jaw is on the FLOOR.  What an ammaaaazzzing collection!


----------



## Mamahailee

omg Ceejay, going thru your collection of Bal bags made me drool,it was as if i was walking along a museum of Bal Bags!!! truly adore you! just looking at the pics made me feel so contented as if they were all mine! 

p/s : i think you need to add more pinks and greens to your collection. lol 

may i know what you love Balenciaga so much? people got weak at the knees by the sight of Chanels or Hermes. (im not one of them of coz)


----------



## LOREBUNDE

beautiful collection Ceejay!  I am using all of my willpower not to purchase another bag, b-bag at this point in time but its very hard.  I enjoyed looking at all the pics of yours which will have to do for now!


----------



## CeeJay

Woot-Woot .. happened upon a GORGEOUS 2007 Rouille (Paprika) with that FAB-OOOH '07 Chevre leather!!


----------



## jillita

Congrats!  Wish I could find one too. Mind sharing where you found it?


----------



## CeeJay

.. I love the Blackout Bags; the leather .. YUM (the 2018 version which is NOT grained!).  Here is my 2018 Sky (Light) Blue Blackout City S ..


----------



## CeeJay

jillita said:


> Congrats!  Wish I could find one too. Mind sharing where you found it?


eBay .. but also check Fashionphile, Real Deal Collection and Ann's Fabulous Finds ..


----------



## chowlover2

CeeJay said:


> .. I love the Blackout Bags; the leather .. YUM (the 2018 version which is NOT grained!).  Here is my 2018 Sky (Light) Blue Blackout City S ..
> View attachment 4019091


That blue is gorgeous!


----------



## CeeJay

I was getting to the point where I thought I would never find this bag (since it was created in 2010)!  However, I kept on hunting until .. one day, I found it .. and SNAGGED IT (at a great price - WOO-HOO)!!!  I'm shocked that it's in SUPERB condition; honestly, it looks like it was NEVER used!!!  Welcome .. the 2010 Anniversary Leopard City bag (in honor of the 10 years of the creation of the moto bag)!  The 2nd photo is the tag that is inside these bags ..


----------



## CeeJay

Man oh man, have I been a bad girl as of late .. BUT, BUT, BUT .. when I see an oldie that is in such fantastic condition (only a few minor repairs needed) and they are of the glorious CHEVRE leather, and BEST ~ ~ the price is ridic, well .. you KNOW they must join the collective!!!  

So, here we go .. first us (and yes, this is a 2nd one) .. a beloved *2004 Fall/Winter ANIS*!!!  Of all of Balenciaga's colors, this color rates in my top 5 for sure (okay, okay .. not including my beloved RED's in that list).  Such a unique color, and the color saturation on these early bags .. well, it just can't be beat!


----------



## CeeJay

Next up .. another golden gem (not color-wise, but leather-wise FOR SURE)!!!  The famous *2005 S/S ('A' tag) Black* Chevre City!!!


----------



## CeeJay

Following .. and again, in my beloved 2005 leather year (and yes - another dupe, but LOOK AT THIS LEATHER) .. a *2005 F/W Burgundy (Bordeaux)* City!


----------



## CeeJay

.. and lastly for this "haul", a super hard-to-find color .. and especially in this condition!!!  Literally, the only thing that I need to do (and trust me, not a biggie at all) .. is re-glue the tassels .. OTHERWISE, this is a mega-Gem!!!  The *2006 S/S Lilac* City!


----------



## jillita

CeeJay said:


> .. and lastly for this "haul", a super hard-to-find color .. and especially in this condition!!!  Literally, the only thing that I need to do (and trust me, not a biggie at all) .. is re-glue the tassels .. OTHERWISE, this is a mega-Gem!!!  The *2006 S/S Lilac* City!
> View attachment 4188938


They are beautiful!  Congratulations!!!


----------



## Catash

CeeJay said:


> Man oh man, have I been a bad girl as of late .. BUT, BUT, BUT .. when I see an oldie that is in such fantastic condition (only a few minor repairs needed) and they are of the glorious CHEVRE leather, and BEST ~ ~ the price is ridic, well .. you KNOW they must join the collective!!!
> 
> So, here we go .. first us (and yes, this is a 2nd one) .. a beloved *2004 Fall/Winter ANIS*!!!  Of all of Balenciaga's colors, this color rates in my top 5 for sure (okay, okay .. not including my beloved RED's in that list).  Such a unique color, and the color saturation on these early bags .. well, it just can't be beat!
> View attachment 4188934



I have been trying to consolidate my Bal collection but still have and love the Anis! It is actually a versatile color.


----------



## CeeJay

Of all the items that I have had in my collection at one time or the other, this baby is the MOST RARE of them all.  Likely a 2003 (City Prototype?) .. Pewter Hardware, Olive Color .. but, but, but .. DEERSKIN LEATHER that is absolutely TO-DIE-FOR!!!!!!  Rare as hen's teeth, this one!! 

Like the very rare Village bag, it has a suede interior and the Bal leather tag only ..


----------



## CeeJay

One of my favorite colors in the famed 2007 collection (remember - this is my FAVORITE year for the beloved Chevre leather) .. a *2007 F/W Mastic (Oatmeal) City
	

		
			
		

		
	


* ..


----------



## CeeJay

Another amazing recent find, and yet another prized "oldie".  If you are familiar with Balenciaga bags, especially those from the earlier Chevre years, 2004 was by-far the best year for color saturation.  The hues of the S/S and F/W seasons were just superb, and this is a good example of that .. a *2004 F/W Pistachio City*!  Amazeballs ..


----------



## lllaaa

CeeJay said:


> So, as I've mentioned before, as much as I LOVE the Hobo style, it just hasn't really worked out for me because it really lends itself to carrying a lot less than I normally do.
> 
> However, that hasn't deterred me from "trying" to use this style .. some Hobos/Besaces from the collection:
> 
> 1)  *'08 Ruby Besace/Hobo* - gorgeous but alas - *sold*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2)  *'08 Anthra GGH Maxi Besace* - still in the collection


Hi, CeeJay!  I am new and excited to be here.  I just found an Anthra GGH Maxi Besace that looks exactly like yours!  The leather is very thick and nice.  Do you know if it is goat or lamb?  I am a bit confused - with a little research I think it is FW 2008, which is when the leather changed.  Also, how is the piping along the strap holding out, the one I received is still fine but might be breaking down a bit.  I appreciate any intel on this bag and appreciate all the knowledge I have already received from reading your forums!!!


----------



## CeeJay

lllaaa said:


> Hi, CeeJay!  I am new and excited to be here.  I just found an Anthra GGH Maxi Besace that looks exactly like yours!  The leather is very thick and nice.  Do you know if it is goat or lamb?  I am a bit confused - with a little research I think it is FW 2008, which is when the leather changed.  Also, how is the piping along the strap holding out, the one I received is still fine but might be breaking down a bit.  I appreciate any intel on this bag and appreciate all the knowledge I have already received from reading your forums!!!


Oh wow .. I sold that many years ago; just found that the Hobo style didn't work for me.  The Anthracite was a 2008 F/W color, so it's definitely Lambskin (Agneau), but .. interestingly enough, the '08 F/W leather was super thick & nice!   Alas, I can't really speak to the piping; maybe try to post the question in the Hobo Group?


----------



## lllaaa

Wow, what a fast reply.  I cannot believe how thick the leather is which is why I asked.  Thank you so much!  I am looking forward to becoming a Balenciaga collector and continuing to follow all of the wonderful people on this site!


----------



## CeeJay

Lately, I have been finding some AMAZING oldies .. in addition to the super rare Deerskin bag posted above, I recently found another super rare bag .. an *'03 F/W Blue Jean Chevre City* bag with Pewter Hardware in AMAZING condition for a bag that is 15 years old!!!!


----------



## chowlover2

That leather is soooooo good! I want to cuddle the picture, can't imagine what she feels like in real life.


----------



## CeeJay

.. and the RARE finds just keep on ticking!!!   Sorry for not the best picture .. the *2004 S/S Seafoam City*, Chevre leather and Pewter Hardware (and the one that the Olson twins made famous).


----------



## CeeJay

Another super-rare one, a *2002 Olive Flat Brass First *(Chevre leather).  I think mine is from the 2002 3 (F/W) season ..


----------



## CeeJay

I wanted this bag so bad, it's very different .. but with gorgeous Calfskin leather and a GORGEOUS Red?!?! .. seriously? .. had to have it!!!  My *2018 Rouge Laundry XS Cabas* ..


----------



## CeeJay

More rare bags - a *2005 F/W Navy City* (Chevre leather); I also have an Indigo, but the colors are very different ..


----------



## CeeJay

I had had this bag way back in the day, but during my STUPIDITY times when I sold all my Cities to move up to the Part-Time bags, I sold this beauty.  However, came across another one .. and could NOT resist.  An interesting note about these old Metallic bags - 

The "original" season for them was the 2004/2005 Holiday collection 
The leather is actually not Chevre, but Lambskin with a metallic 'coating' 
The Hardware was "painted" the same color as the leather  -AND-  the inner (normally silver) tag was also painted the same color as the leather 
As such, you do need to be careful with these bags as the paint could chip off the hardware, but given my extensive collection, I don't use these that much .. they are for special occasions! 
Enjoy - the *2004/2005 Holiday Collection - Rouge Metallic City* ..


----------



## CeeJay

.. and last, but certainly NOT least .. the bag that started it all  ~ ~ ** the *2001 1 (Spring/Summer) Le Dix Gold Label Flat Brass First *** ~~ THIS was the bag that Nicolas Ghesquière gave to the various  Fashion Editors and started the whole "Motorcycle" Bag love!!!

I am particularly lucky in that, not only is this the original Le Dix .. but that this is Nappa Chevre leather (Nappa is a treatment of leather that makes it particularly buttery soft)!!!  ENJOY ..


----------



## kprok

@CeeJay i stumbled into this forum around xmas after i read some blog about the 2000's coming back... and am now re-obsessed with these bags! 

thanks to your posts i understand that i own some 2007 chevre leather! it's the only new bal i ever bought, at the old chelsea store in nyc. i think it's olive vert, tho it looks super brown so maybe truffle? tags are long gone.  anyway, thank you for cluing me in!! i could have sold that baby on ebay for $50 in a desperate moment, lol. deep down, i think my intuition always knew i had something special. even after many brutal winters of abuse, she was a ride or die.

your collection is wonderful, and thank you for sharing all your knowledge!


----------



## chowlover2

CeeJay said:


> I had had this bag way back in the day, but during my STUPIDITY times when I sold all my Cities to move up to the Part-Time bags, I sold this beauty.  However, came across another one .. and could NOT resist.  An interesting note about these old Metallic bags -
> 
> The "original" season for them was the 2004/2005 Holiday collection
> The leather is actually not Chevre, but Lambskin with a metallic 'coating'
> The Hardware was "painted" the same color as the leather  -AND-  the inner (normally silver) tag was also painted the same color as the leather
> As such, you do need to be careful with these bags as the paint could chip off the hardware, but given my extensive collection, I don't use these that much .. they are for special occasions!
> Enjoy - the *2004/2005 Holiday Collection - Rouge Metallic City* ..
> View attachment 4374507


I love this bag, so special with the painted hardware!


----------



## MaseratiMomma

What an absolute treasure!
I thoroughly enjoyed perusing through this thread!! Thank You for sharing


----------



## CeeJay

MaseratiMomma said:


> What an absolute treasure!
> I thoroughly enjoyed perusing through this thread!! Thank You for sharing


THANK YOU so much!!! .. and just LOVE that Maserati .. made/manufactured in my Mother's hometown of Bologna, IT!!


----------



## sdkitty

amazing collection


----------



## CeeJay

sdkitty said:


> amazing collection


Thank you dear M-A!!!  Hopefully, when everything starts to 'settle-down' here, the HB and I will come down to San Diego (my nephew lives in Del Mar) and then we can meet up and have FUN!!!  

Actually, got a job sent my way in San Diego, but when I started looking at housing prices .. yikes (especially when the place has a pool).  I guess I don't really need a pool if the Ocean is near-by though ..


----------



## MaseratiMomma

CeeJay said:


> THANK YOU so much!!! .. and just LOVE that Maserati .. made/manufactured in my Mother's hometown of Bologna, IT!!


Thank You & Awesome!!


----------



## CeeJay

After having 2 previous "True Red" bags (and then STUPIDLY selling them), I managed to score a PRISTINE *2004 S/S True Red City* ('C' Tag - Chevre Leather & Pewter HW) .. and I am NOT selling this one!!!!


----------



## Bal&ValGal

This collection could be in a museum! Fabulous history of this fabulous bag!


----------



## *Jenn*

your collection is literally the stuff of dreams. when you liked one of my bal photos i literally squealed in delight bc you are literally the bal queen!


----------



## Monz1987

*Jenn* said:


> your collection is literally the stuff of dreams. when you liked one of my bal photos i literally squealed in delight bc you are literally the bal queen!



Right?! CeeJay is a Balenciaga bag icon    And speaking of red Bals, I JUST BIT THE BULLET on a First!!!! Anyone want to guess which red I went with? Heheh I can’t wait to post it when it arrives!!


----------



## CeeJay

Monz1987 said:


> Right?! CeeJay is a Balenciaga bag icon    And speaking of red Bals, I JUST BIT THE BULLET on a First!!!! Anyone want to guess which red I went with? Heheh I can’t wait to post it when it arrives!!


Oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooh .. can't wait to see it too!!!!!!


----------



## miumiu666

CeeJay said:


> Another amazing recent find, and yet another prized "oldie".  If you are familiar with Balenciaga bags, especially those from the earlier Chevre years, 2004 was by-far the best year for color saturation.  The hues of the S/S and F/W seasons were just superb, and this is a good example of that .. a *2004 F/W Pistachio City*!  Amazeballs ..
> View attachment 4232037


Just now seeing this thread about your bal collection, and i’ve been entertained for hours! Each bag and color is so gorgeous!! I would LOVE to see more photos of this pistachio city,  it’s been on my wishlist for years! Your collection is so lovely.


----------



## fendigal

CeeJay said:


> '05 Rouge Theatre City (Brass Hardware) - gorgeous color (one of Bal's best Reds IMO).  Alas, for some strange reason, the handles on the RT bags got dark very quickly (as you can see the rest of the bag was pretty pristine 'cos I didn't really use it that much!).  _***No longer in my collection *** *_


----------



## CeeJay

Just added to the collection (again - I had one that I stupidly sold many years back) .. a *2004 F/W Marigold (Jaune) City*, and OF COURSE .. it has that wonderful Chevre leather!!  Have always loved this sunny color!


----------



## sdkitty

CeeJay said:


> Just added to the collection (again - I had one that I stupidly sold many years back) .. a *2004 F/W Marigold (Jaune) City*, and OF COURSE .. it has that wonderful Chevre leather!!  Have always loved this sunny color!
> 
> View attachment 5344381


beautiful and cheerful


----------

